# Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?



## System (3. Juli 2008)

*Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,649891


----------



## stockduck (3. Juli 2008)

Sie werden so aussehen- gar keine frage


----------



## Kadir-90 (3. Juli 2008)

Die Frage ist.....wann ?

10 Jahren?


----------



## wOJ (3. Juli 2008)

Irgentwie wirken diese Bilder auf mich so kalt und leblos.


----------



## HanFred (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 03.07.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgentwie wirken diese Bilder auf mich so kalt und leblos.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_Valley


----------



## wOJ (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 03.07.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 03.07.2008 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo, also spinn ich ja doch nicht.


----------



## JBevera (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kadir-90 - 03.07.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist.....wann ?
> 
> 10 Jahren?


Gut möglich. Will mir gar nich ausmalen was es in 10Jahren für geile Sachen geben wird.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JBevera am 03.07.2008 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kadir-90 - 03.07.2008 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur wird die Grafik nicht von heute auf morgen um 10 Jahre besser. Schön wärs. Das ist eine kontinuierliche Entwicklung. Ausserdem werden die Unterschiede immer marginaler. Vergleich mal diese Bilder mit Screenshots von aktuellen Grafikbomben wie Crysis. Dann vergleich Crysis mit Spielen von vor 10 Jahren, und die dann mit Spielen von vor 20 Jahren. Irgendwann wird eine Art Zenit erreicht sein und dann werden die Resourcen für andere Dinge verwendet; grössere Spielwelten, Physik, usw. Jedenfalls wird Grafik irgendwann den Stellenwert verlieren, den sie heute hat. 

SSA


----------



## Burner08 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 03.07.2008 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 03.07.2008 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke genauso. In ein paar Jahren gibt es wohl die "perfekte" nicht von der Realitätzu unterscheidene Grafik und ist einfach nicht mehr zu topen, weils aussieht, als wäre es echt. Dann kommen Kriterien wie Story, Atmosphäre oder etwa Motivation viel größeren Stellenwert.


----------



## Sulik (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 03.07.2008 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 03.07.2008 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine rede. Und das ist auch das deprimierende an diesem Berufsfeld.


----------



## N-o-x (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Der Spiele-Markt müsste aber noch gehörig wachsen, damit Projekte in dieser Größenordnung finanzierbar bleiben. Wer soll diese detaillierten Welten denn in wirtschaftlich rentabler Zeit kreieren? Klar die Entwicklungstools werden immer besser, aber modelliert, animiert und zusammengefügt muss das trotzdem erstmal werden.


----------



## Itstoolate (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				N-o-x am 03.07.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Spiele-Markt müsste aber noch gehörig wachsen, damit Projekte in dieser Größenordnung finanzierbar bleiben. Wer soll diese detaillierten Welten denn in wirtschaftlich rentabler Zeit kreieren? Klar die Entwicklungstools werden immer besser, aber modelliert, animiert und zusammengefügt muss das trotzdem erstmal werden.


Eine Teillösung wären Modeldatenbanken. Beispielsweise könnte Apple für alle Produkte kostenlose 3d Modelle anbieten. Das hätte für den Hersteller den Vorteil nahezu kostenloser Werbung und für den Spieleentwickler erheblich verringerten Arbeitsaufwand.


----------



## Solon25 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ich weiss nicht, wenn es mal soweit ist, dass ich das was ich auf dem Monitor nicht mehr von dem unterscheiden kann, was ich bei einem Blick aus dem Fenster sehe, ist es wohl aus mit dem empfinden ein *Spiel* zu spielen..


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JBevera am 03.07.2008 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kadir-90 - 03.07.2008 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man sieht doch, dass derartige Graphik in Spielen doch nicht erst in Zukunft so aussehen könnte - sie würde bereits jetzt so aussehen, wenn die Hardware mitspielen würde. Ich meine, die Terra-Byte-Festplatten haben wir doch bereits und der RAM geht nun auch in den zweistelligen Bereich - Plastikscheiben, die künftig 1 TB speichern sollen, sind ebenfalls bereits in Entwicklung. Es ist alles eine Frage der Hardware 

Die Innovation liegt weder in der Graphik noch in größeren Spielwelten oder Physikeffekten etc. sondern vielmehr frage ich mich, warum man nicht endlich anfängt wirkliche 3D-Welten zu erstellen? Ich meine: wir schauen auf eine Fläche, um uns einen Raum anzuschauen, d.h. die 3D-Welt beginnt erst soz. hinter dem Monitor - dabei blicken wir ständig in eine Richtung, eben auf die Fläche unseres Monitors.. das ist imgrunde auch eine gefakete 3D-Welt...

Warum wird die Technologie von 3D-Brillen nicht endlich eingeführt, d.h. spezielle Brillen mit kleinen panoramamonitoren, die man aufsetzt und damit dann in eine virtuelle Welt eintaucht - ohne einen (externen) Monitor. Mit der Technologie von der Wii-Konsole könnte man dann mithilfe von Kopfbewegungen in die gewünschte Richtung blicken und mit speziellen Gamepads (z.B. geformt wie eine Waffe für Shooter), an denen auch die Vorwärts-, Rückwärts-, Seitwärts-, Duck-, Hüpf- und andere -Tasten angebracht sind, eben all die anderen Bewegungen ausführen.

Da wäre SELBST MIR auch die Graphik egal


----------



## Rudi23 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich glaube schon, dass Spiele irgendwann einmal so aussehen könnten. Der Vergleich mit heutigen Spielen und der Grafik vor 20 Jahren lässt auf einiges in der Zukunft hoffen.

Es stimmt aber auch, dass das Erzeugen eines derartigen Detailreichtums die Grenzen der Entwicklung darstellen könnte.
Hatte man vor 10 Jahren eine Rendergrafik erstellt dauerte das ne Weile. Heute braucht man schon wesentlich länger, da viel mehr möglich ist. Beleuchtung, Texturierung, Animation ... alles komplexer und vielseitiger. Die Leute erwarten einfach immer mehr, wollen schönere Grafik, bessere Effekte usw.

Mit einer Einheits-Wand-Textur kann man heute nicht mehr jedes Level eines Shooters füllen. Je weiter die Grafik sich der Realität nähert, desto komplexer und aufwändiger wird die Umsetzung.
Die Programme wachsen zwar mit, können aber nicht alle Arbeitsschritte ersetzen oder vereinfachen. Zum Teil braucht man schon seit Jahren immer die gleichen Arbeitsschritte, z.B. um die erwähnte Wand-Textur zu fotografieren oder neu zu erstellen, zu bearbeiten, einzusetzen und, und und.

Evtl. wird es dann einige wenige "Spiele-Kracher" geben, die das bieten. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Packung dann nicht mehr für "nur" 50 EUR im Laden stehen wird.


----------



## Darth-Somebody (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

mit der cryengine 2 ist das meiste davon ja eigentlich schon möglich (besonders bild 25)


----------



## scheissaufdennamen (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

auf echtzeit rendering wart ich schon seit 5 jahren drauf.. kann es kaum noch erwarten.. aber wenn intel jez endlich los legt und sich mit nvidia n battle mit der besten graka am markt leistet, werden wir bald nicnht mehr entfernt von sein


----------



## JBevera (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 03.07.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 03.07.2008 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bisschen übertrieben was du dir da ausmalst.
Naja wir werden es in zehn Jahren sehen.

Das mit den 3D-Brillen ist doch der Traum von jedem Zocker.

Schaut euch folgendes Video mal an:
http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08010303.html


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JBevera am 03.07.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den 3D-Brillen ist doch der Traum von jedem Zocker.
> 
> Schaut euch folgendes Video mal an:
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08010303.html




hehe, ja genau sowas (nur ganz ohne Monitor) meine ich  das ist schon interessant was der Typ da erreicht hat indem er einfach die beiden Geräte vertauschte. Das sieht aus alsob man in den Flat-TV hineingreifen könnte 

Ich persönlich träume ja davon, dass ich solche Holo-Räume aus StarTrek noch erlebe  wo man dann wirklich mitten im Spiel steckt, nach dem Motto: "Mittendrin statt außenvor"  die Menschen der Zukunft werden wohl in ihren Wohnungen (vereinfachte Versionen) von Holo-Räumen haben und sich ihre selbstgedrehten Videos nicht mehr am TV oder PC ansehen, sondern außerhalb dieses speziellen Raumes den Datenträger einschieben, in diesen Raum gehen und das gedrehte Video so erleben als wäre man mitten im Geschehen. Natürlich müsste es dann auch aus mehreren perspektiven aufgenommen werden etc. (also nichtnur 1 Kamera). Das ist die Zukunft.

Ich schätze zuerst werden es Verbundkameras, d.h. zwei Objektive filmen einige cm voneinander entfernt das Geschehen und am PC kann man dann mithilfe von spez. dafür entwickelter Software, das Video in 3D betrachten, so ähnlich wie in diesem Video  So wie er es da mit dem Stadion gezeigt hat, nur halt nicht an einem Standbild, sondern das ganze Video entlang, d.h. wenn man den Kopf bewegt (oder man könnte es auch auf Tastaturkürzel legen) wechselt auch die perspektive des Videos. Manko ist eben - wie der Typ im Video das schon sagte - es klappt immer nur für 1 Person. Mit Tastaturkürzel allerdings könnten mehrere Personen in den Genuss solcher Videos kommen 

Also in diese Richtung gibts noch eine Menge zu entdecken  die besser werdende Graphik ist nur ein geringer Teil - die anderen Ideen finde ich viel interessanter, denn diese sind mehr als "nur" Graphik...


----------



## shimmyrot (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

In anderen Zukunftsvisionen werden die Sinneseindrücke direkt über Implantate ins Gehirn geschleust. Dann fühlt sich auch der Sand in Crysis an wie Sand. Aber dann ist ein Spiel nicht mehr das was wir heute unter Spiel verstehen. Horrorshooter so zu spielen ist doch dann keine Entspannung mehr. 
Ich denke, dass sich keiner eine perfekte Illusion wünscht, aber was ich mir oft wünsche ist eine glaubwürdigere Welt nach den Gesetzen der Physik verbunden mit einer besseren Steuerungsmöglichkeit, evtl auch mit Gehirnabgriffen (was ja z.T. schon möglich ist) 
Prince of Persia z.B. mit einer RICHTIG intuitiven Steuerung ohne Tasten zu spielen muss doch genial sein.


----------



## Sulik (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Das mit der 3D Technologie funktioniert einfach nicht wirklich, und wirds womöglich auch nie, da die Projektion 2er Bilder auf eine ebene Fläche mit der richtigen perspektivischen Projektion pro Auge sich als extrem anstrengend für das Gehirn erwiesen hat. Es hat zwar sehr viel reiz so etwas zu coden, aber wenn man sich das Resultat mal ansieht, so kriegt man spätestens nach 20 Minuten Kopfschmerzen.
Ganz zu schweigen von den alten Shutterbrillen, wo man wegen der niedrigen Monitorfrequenz gleich nochmal eine draufgeladen bekommen hat, aber zumindest diese Zeiten sind gottseidank vorbei.


----------



## robby23 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Finde ich jetzt nicht so herausragend neu und ulitmativ. 
Zumal unbewegte Bilder eh nicht so interessant sind. Da finde ich die Rendervideos von Blizzard weitaus interessanter.


----------



## KeyMo (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Schließe mich da dem Robby an


----------



## Alf1507 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				robby23 am 03.07.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich jetzt nicht so herausragend neu und ulitmativ.
> Zumal unbewegte Bilder eh nicht so interessant sind. Da finde ich die Rendervideos von Blizzard weitaus interessanter.


Da gebe ich dir meine volle Zustimmung! Die Rendervideos von Blizzard gehören echt so ziemlich zum besten was ich in dem Bereich bisher gesehen habe.
Ich denke die Entwicklung der Grafik ist noch lange nicht am Ende. Es erscheint immer leistungsfähigere Hardware und irgendwann werden wir sicher den Punkt erreicht haben wo ein Spiel nicht mehr von einem Film zu unterscheiden ist. Vor 10 Jahren hätte niemand geglaubt das so eine Grafik wie bei Crysis in Echtzeit möglich ist. Eigentlich freue ich mich schon darauf das Spiele irgendwann nicht mehr von der Realität zu unterscheiden sind. Spätestens dann werden die Entwickler sicher auch wieder mehr wert auf Story und Gameplay legen und die Titel die dann aktuell sind werden nicht mehr nur einfache Grafikblender ohne Seele sein.


----------



## Microwave (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Zu Bild nummer 11 kann ich nur "WTF?!" sagen.


----------



## TCPip2k (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 05.07.2008 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> robby23 am 03.07.2008 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spätestens dann wird die USK aber wohl jedes Spiel in dem  Waffen (und seien es nur Pfeil + Bogen) vorkommen indizieren.  

Aber die Porno-spiele werden dann sicher sehr unterhaltsam ;P
Ob die dann auch die schlechten Dialogo so Realitätsgetreu hinbekommen? 
Ich bion gespannt!


----------



## Medeiros (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Bild 2: Gollum?
Bild 14: Russel Crowe?

Wenn so die Zukunft aussieht...


----------



## gc2 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

die bilder hab ich teilweise schon vor über einem jahr auf dieser seite gesehen?!
http://forums.cgsociety.org/forumdisplay.php?f=132


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Die Hauptfrage ist: Wie real möchte man ein Spiel überhaupt? Also optisch,, alles Andere bitte so real wie nur möglich.

Spiele unterscheiden sich noch immer von der Realität. Selbst Crysis sieht einerseits real aus, und dennoch sieht man sofort dass es eine Spielegrafik ist!

Wenn die Grafik irgendwann vom Blick aus dem Fenster nicht zu unterscheiden ist, wird es langweilig. Oder geilt Ihr Euch jedesmal dran auf, wenn Ihr durch die Stadt rennt seht, wie flüssig und hochaufgelöst alles läuft? Also ich nicht. Grafik sollte grafisch bleiben, aber dennoch so echt wie es geht aber niemals der Realität 1:1 entsprechen.


Gruß
Jan


----------



## Lion2k7 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Bild #4 ist garnicht weit von heutiger realtime Grafik entfernt. ^^


----------



## Zubunapy (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

BIld 25 könnte es heute schon geben. Sieht gar nicht soo toll aus. Aber nett bunt und verrückt  Und Bild 30 ist der komische Kobold aus Harry Potter, richtig? Bild 35 erinnert vom Grafikdetail ein bisschen an Crysis. Also soo weit entfernt sind die Bilder gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Alf1507 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TCPip2k am 05.07.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 05.07.2008 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit könntest du allerdings leider recht haben. Vermutlich könnte dann schon eine simple Ohrfeige zu eine Indizierung führen. Ich denke aber auch das sich die Jugendschutzgesetze bis dahin mal wieder geändert haben dürften und dann sieht die Sache vielleicht schon wieder ganz anders aus.

P.S. Dein Kommentar enthält allerdings einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler. Spiele werden nämlich nicht von der USK indiziert sondern von der BPJM. Die USK ist nur für die Altersfreigaben verantwortlich und kann eine Freigabe aber auch verweigern. Bei solchen Titeln bei denen eine Freigabe verweigert wurde kann es dann zu einer Indizierung durch die BPJM kommen.


----------



## Sheggo (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

viel interessanter als die grafik finde ich die steuerung/interaktion der spiele der zukunft. auf diesem gebiet hat sich schon ewig nichts mehr getan. auf maus und tastatur herumzuhämmern ist irgendwie nicht mehr zeitgemäß....
was ist eigentlich mit "virtual reality" passiert, dass ende der 90er so groß angepriesen wurde? vergessen? aufgegeben?
nur dann wird wohl alles in deutschland von usk verboten


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				JapanPowerUSA83 am 05.07.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hauptfrage ist: Wie real möchte man ein Spiel überhaupt? Also optisch,, alles Andere bitte so real wie nur möglich.
> 
> Spiele unterscheiden sich noch immer von der Realität. Selbst Crysis sieht einerseits real aus, und dennoch sieht man sofort dass es eine Spielegrafik ist!
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Für mich ist reale Grafik nicht die Grafik die ich beim Spielen haben will. Irgendwann werden in den PC Games Test dann stehen als Minuspunkt "wieder zu reale Grafik.". Ich will beieindruckende Grafik, dass heißt aber nicht dass sie real sein muss.
Und für mich gab es diese schon bei nicht als solche Grafikbomben bekannte spiele.
Aber es gibt schon jetzt Spiele die reale Grafik haben. Z.B. Silent Hunter (neuster Teil), da macht man bei den Ubooten und Welleneffekten ganz große Augen aber nach 15 min ist 
 dann auch die Zeit die man höchstens drauf schaut.
Bei den Bossgegnern von Metroid Prime 2 Echoes die vllt nicht realistisch aussahen hab ich mir aber selbst nach dem 3 durchspielen gedacht "Man sehen die Hammer aus". Oder WoW, die Grafik ist alles andere als real aber bei manchen Momenten denkt man sich einfach nur "wow, sieht das bombastisch aus".

Für alle die nicht verstanden haben worauf ich hinaus will sollen einmal gegen die Tür rennen damit sie es vergessen  !


----------



## p1andy (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Hätte gern ein Rollenspiel im Design von Bild Nr. 2 ...


----------



## X3niC (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

"Oder WoW, die Grafik ist alles andere als real aber bei manchen Momenten denkt man sich einfach nur "wow, sieht das bombastisch aus"."

WUHAHAHAHHA WOW und das wort bombastisch in einem satz aua


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

So wird es in ca. 6 Jahren sein. Schön, dass die Industrie so offen ist uns die Zukunft zu zeigen. Danke - freu mich jetzt schon auf Spiele wie Fallout in so einem Glanz!


----------



## Dentagad (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Sehr sehr geniale Bilder.


----------



## Alf1507 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Dentagad am 07.07.2008 03:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr sehr geniale Bilder.


Ein paar der Bilder sehen für mich allerdings sehr danach aus als wären sie mit Poser gerendert. Wenn man noch dazu entsprechende Python-Skripts benutzt dann ist es überhaupt kein Problem mehr solche Bilder zu rendern. Ich habe mich selbst mal eine Zeit lang damit beschäftigt. Bei Leuten die ihre Modelle allerdings selber modellieren ist man mit solchen Bildern die mit Poser gerendert wurden überhaupt nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## GrafGurKe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

ich hätte gern ein spiel so wie bild nr 1


----------



## Microwave (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				GrafGurKe am 08.07.2008 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte gern ein spiel so wie bild nr 1


Ein Mumien die Genitalien abstaub Spiel ?


----------



## JBevera (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, wirds ma wieder Zeit für einen 3D6Villa-Spiel.


----------



## daddyprime (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

also tut mir leid, aber die bilder sind ja schon gut 2 oder 3 jahre alt. find da jetzt nichts so berauschendes dranne!


----------



## Ermelinho (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

bevor das nicht in echtzeit passiert, tangiert mich das nur peripher. hübsche introfilmchen und- bildchen haben mich nie gekümmert


----------



## Feuerfalke (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Tja, ich muss zugeben, dass ich mit bei dem Bild mit der Mumie und einigen anderen ebenfalls frage, ob da jemand etwas kompensieren muss. Da wundert man sich nicht mehr, woher so manches Cliche kommt


----------



## einkaufswagen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

...etwas zu kompensieren? Wieso das denn? Mit das schwierigste an deinem solchen Bild, ist überhaupt erst mal die Idee... und ich finds ganz witzig


----------



## el-matze (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Das sind doch alles einzeln gerenderte Bilder, das dauert je nach Rechenkapazität lang bis ewig. Wie Ermel schon meinte, solang das nicht Echtzeit gerendert werden kann ist es im Bezug auf Spiele nicht relevant sich zu Fragen, ob das die Grafik der Zukunft ist. Sicherlich wird es mal so sein, das Spiele so aussehen, aber das dauert noch n paar Jährchen.


----------



## JBevera (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				el-matze am 09.07.2008 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind doch alles einzeln gerenderte Bilder, das dauert je nach Rechenkapazität lang bis ewig. Wie Ermel schon meinte, solang das nicht Echtzeit gerendert werden kann ist es im Bezug auf Spiele nicht relevant sich zu Fragen, ob das die Grafik der Zukunft ist. Sicherlich wird es mal so sein, das Spiele so aussehen, aber das dauert noch n paar Jährchen.


Und warum ist es jetzt irrelevant? Weil es jetzt noch nicht in Echtzeit gerendert werden kann?
Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Und Ermel sagte nichts zur Relevanz, sondern nur, dass ihn das nen Scheiß interessiert.


----------



## Ermelinho (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

genau, deswegen ist es zumindest nicht allzu relevant. hat mich schon immer geärgert, wenn spiele mit sauber vorgerenderdet bildchen angepriesen wurden und die ingame grafik dann vorn a**** war. die hätten genau so gut fragen können: "sehen so die kinofilme der gegenwart aus?" in bezug auf echtzeit ingame grafik ist die verbindung mit diesen screenshots einfach mal mindestens sieben jahre zu früh. außerdem stößt die aktuelle hardware doch schon an die grenzen des machbaren. utopisch, sowas mal in echtzeit zu erleben.


----------



## excitusz (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Nur weil man sie heute nicht echtzeit Rendern kann ,heißt es noch lange nicht das dies nicht in 2-5 Jahren möglich ist, lässt man einige effekte weg, die kaum sichtbar sind, dann kann man einige dieser Gerenderten Bilder sehr wohl in echtzeit darstellen, wenn auch nur einen kleinen ausschnitt.

Lägt man ein 24 mal Antialiasing und 24 anistrophic, dann sehen schon heute einige games wie gerendert aus, wenn auch noch nicht so real wie da oben, und das anti aliasing also kein kanntenflimmern, in der nächsten konsolen generation einfach pflicht sein wird, ist ja wohl mehr als Klar.

SIeht man sich die vergangenheit an , dann nimmt die grafische Qualität der Spiele immer schneller den Bezug zur Realität. Was wirklich fehlt ist 100% antialiasing, und noch einige leucht effekte, Foto texturen sind ja nichts das problem, sondern auch die grafik engine und gute grafik designer.


Mal davon abgesehen, das größte Problem was kommen wird ist nicht die super grafik, so sondern eher die realistische physik der Welt Umgebung und Objekten. Echte einschuss löcher, erdbeben, jeder stoßß (metall plastik, welches auf jedes erreigniss in echtzeit reagiert.

Da ist das da oben n klacks in den nächsten 5 Jahren, die nächste power cpu steht sowieso in den startlöchern.


----------



## corehead (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Was viel interessanter wäre als diese ewigen "Sehen so bla, bla, bla" Artikel, wäre eine echte Anwendung.
Sagen wir mal, eine Szene auch Jurrasic Park 1 würde vollständig in der CryEngine o.ä. umgesetzt, und man könnte sich dieses dann ich Echtzeit zuhause ansehen. Würde der Betrachter das Gefühl haben, hier die gleiche Qualität wie vor 15! Jahren im Kino zu sehen? Oder eine Szene aus T2. Oder warum nicht gleich Toy Story 1 oder 2 als kompletter Film?

Gamegrafik hat immer noch nicht die Qualität von Filmen erreicht. Bei allen Fortschritten seitens der Technik, ist ein Film immer fotorealistisch, bzw. sollte es sein. Bei Crysis, dessen Grafik wahrlich eine Pracht ist, ist Fotorealismus ansatzweise erkennbar, z. B. beim Wasser. Hier würde ich sogar soweit gehen und sagen, das die Meerszene aus Titanic in der CryEngine in Echtzeit zu berechnen wäre, wenn die Kamera so ums Schiff fliegt. Das wäre mal ein netter Mod (CryTanic) von dem leider niemand etwas hätte, außer Crytek. 

Eins muss man immer bedenken: bei Filmszenen wird häufig immer nur das Sichtbare richtig ausgearbeitet, verdeckte Seiten o.ä. werden nicht so detailliert ausgearbeitet wie sichtbare Seiten, wenn das vorher feststeht. Bei einem Spiel muss jedes Objekt von allen Seiten gleich gut aussehen, was den Aufwand erhöht, außerdem müssen bei Spielen nicht nur einzelne Charaktere, sondern ganze Umgebungen komplett erstellt werden, was den Aufwand erheblich steigert.

Warten wir ab was die Zeit bringt.


----------



## Ketchup33 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				System am 03.07.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Die Bilder sehen für mich fast alle wie gemalt aus. Unrealistisch also. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen halt. (z.B die Bilder 3 und 11 sind nicht schlecht, die Bilder 16 und 19 gehen auch)

Zudem bin ich kein Freund der derzeit so angepriesenen Tiefenunschärfe. Ich will das scharf sehen, wo mein Auge hinblickt und nicht das, wovon die Entwickler meinen, ich müsse dahin schauen. Alles was außerhalb des direkten Fokus liegt, wird vom Auge eh unscharf/undeutlich dargestellt. 

bye, Thomas


----------



## shedao (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Das das so "gemalt" aussieht ist in erster Linie ein Effekt zu dem schon weiter vorne im Thread nen Link gepostet wurde:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_Valley

Die Bilder die du genannt hattest sehen schon wieder so gut aus, dass sie das Tal schon wieder verlassen haben und daher besser aussehen. Die andere sind noch net ganz so weit.
Allerdings kenne ich einige der Renderbilder schon seit Jahren also stellt vieles in dieser Galerie nicht den aktuellen Stand der Technik da.


----------



## xdave78 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Es fehlt kein 100% AA und iwelche Leuchteffekte - das einzige was fehlt um ne Kinoszene wirklich am PC umzusetzen ist ne ordentliche Tiefenunschärfe die was taugt alles andere ist denk ich mal schon heute locker machbar (wenns nicht grad ne Nahaufnahme von Gesichtern ist).
Einige Bilder sind echt gut. Aber machen...grad bei den Gesichtern sehen komisch aus.


----------



## Ketchup33 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				shedao am 30.07.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das das so "gemalt" aussieht ist in erster Linie ein Effekt zu dem schon weiter vorne im Thread nen Link gepostet wurde:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_Valley  .............




Da fällt mir grad auf, dass das Bild 4 Ähnlichkeit mit einem der Bilder in meiner Signatur hat:   

"Galerie" -> "Dioramen und Illusionsmalerei" -> links das dritte Bild von oben --> wobei mir Uwes Bild fast besser gefällt 

bye, Thomas


----------



## excitusz (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Also wenn du zbRatatouie den Film ,das antialiasing weg machen würdst ,würdst du das gefühl haben ein pc spiel zu spielen, ohne antialiasing 100% geht gar nix,und tiefenunschärfe ist mal das unwichtigste von allen, den scheiss soll die ma wieder in die ecke packen. das kann man mal machen aber nicht immer überall.

Im kino gibts das eig so gut wie nie.


----------



## delta40 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Bild 7 sieht verdammt geil aus 7und wenn es wirklich dazu kommt dass die Grafik mal so genial aussehen wird dann ist das wirklich sehr geil .
Solche Spiele von Strategie wie CNC 3 oder  Adventure : Asassins Creed sind von der Grafik auch schon recht  gut aber an einigen Ecken noch  auszubessern .


----------



## pixelschumi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				excitusz am 30.07.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du zbRatatouie den Film ,das antialiasing weg machen würdst ,würdst du das gefühl haben ein pc spiel zu spielen, ohne antialiasing 100% geht gar nix,und tiefenunschärfe ist mal das unwichtigste von allen, den scheiss soll die ma wieder in die ecke packen. das kann man mal machen aber nicht immer überall.
> 
> Im kino gibts das eig so gut wie nie.



Das ist doch Quatsch. Tiefenunschärfe (oder Schärfentiefe / DOF) gilt als eines der wichtigsten Stilmittel im Film / Animationsfilm. Allein schon um die Augen des Zuschauers zu lenken und das Bild 3-dimensionaler und plastischer wirken zu lassen. Und gerade Ratatouille sticht da ganz klar hervor.


----------



## excitusz (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ich sagte ja auch kaum Filme, ich rede nicht über animations Filme, den da sieht man ja das sie animiert sind, tiefenunschärfe ist dort nur eine frage des geschmacks, oder halt der cpu power die damit wohl etwas schneller die bilde rendert ;D Ich rede über reale filme, dort gibt es zu 99% keine tiefenschärfe, und da hier über realistische grafik geredet wird, rede ich halt auch nur über realistische grafik xD


----------



## TCPip2k (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

UAHHHRG @ 26-28


----------



## XIII13 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				excitusz am 30.07.2008 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte ja auch kaum Filme, ich rede nicht über animations Filme, den da sieht man ja das sie animiert sind, tiefenunschärfe ist dort nur eine frage des geschmacks, oder halt der cpu power die damit wohl etwas schneller die bilde rendert ;D Ich rede über reale filme, dort gibt es zu 99% keine tiefenschärfe, und da hier über realistische grafik geredet wird, rede ich halt auch nur über realistische grafik xD


Doch, in Filmen gibt es ganz bestimmt tiefenunschärfe   
Der effekt soll in virtuellen Umgebungen nämlich gerade den Effekt darstellen, der entsteht, wenn sich die Augen oder das Objektiv auf die richtige "Schärfe einstellen".
Bei einer Kamera, die ein par tausender kostet und ein par Blidbearbeitungsspezielisten kann man den Effekt natürlich etwas beeinflußen. In der realität und in Realfilmen fällt das einfach aufgrund der gewohnheiten nicht so sehr auf, beeinflusst uns aber trotzdem. Nur in Spielen ist der effekt manchmal ein wenig unpassend, da die Augen nicht wie in einem Film "gelenkt" werden, sondern man selber versuchen muss, alles auf dem Bildschirm zu erkennen. Man guckt in FPS-Shootern ja auch nicht nur auf das Fadenkreuz.

@Plasma: Ja, man muss auch bedenken, dass im richtigen Leben beide Augen immer auf exakt dieselbe Stelle sehen. Beim spielen ist es ja immer dumm, wenn das Fadenkreuz auf eine nahe Hütte zeigt, man aber die Soldaten auf den Bergen dahinter sehen will. Die Augen sehen zum Berg, die Schärfe bleibt aber bei der Hütte.
Wenn ich recht überlege, macht diese tiefenunschärfe nicht den geringsten Sinn in Spielen.

Warten wir halt auf funktionierende VR-Brillen


----------



## Plasma81 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Die Tiefenunschärfe existiert auch im realen Leben. Jedoch fällt das nicht auf da wir sowieso mit unseren beiden AUgen die Umwelt 3 dimensional wahrnehmen. Da aber auf einem Monitor nunmal bisher keine echte dritte Dimension existiert fällt einem diese Tiefenunschärfe oft ganz besonders auf. Jeder der mal ein Macrofoto geschossen hat oder sich überhaupt mit Fotografie und Optik auseinandersetzt wird das wissen.


----------



## DaStash (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Das letzte Bild, obwohl es irgendwie nicht gerendert aussieht, find ich immer noch am besten  

MfG


----------



## sadira (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

wenn man mal drübernachdenkt das so ein bild mit so viel detaills wie nr schonmal mehrere tage auf einem handelsüblichen pc berechnet wird, kann man davon ausgehen, das wir in den nächsten 20 jahren so etwas niemals in echtzeit sehen werden


----------



## Mike1311 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los dass bei PCGames extremer Arbeitsmangel herrscht und eure Redakteure nichts Besseres zu tun haben als immer wieder die gleichen Bilder +/- ein paar neue/alte reinzustellen... gepaart mit einem Texteditor-Bot könntet ihr sogar Arbeitsplätze einsparen 

Back2Topic: Ja irgendwann... es sei denn es ist zu teuer oder findet keine Akzeptanz...


----------



## Namuraz (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 netter Po...


----------



## starhorst (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ja wow, da hat einer nen perfekt geformten pixelarsch gerendert. Wenn das mal nichts ist...*ironie*
@Redaktion, macht mal was ordentliches statt fun, render oder sonstwelche pics....nur weils warm ist entschuldigt das noch lange nichts.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Das 1. Bild sieht bescheuert aus. Viel zu unprofessionell. Das geht doch viel besser. Warum ist das Gras so plattgedrückt und der Hintergrund so unscharf? Unrealistisch.


----------



## mayaku (1. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Hat die ein hässliches Gesicht!
Wer hat denn da gepennt... sich am Hintern verausgabt und für das Gesicht war dann nichts mehr mit Schönheit...


----------



## DerWoDaSo (1. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

An alle die hier meckern ... erstmal besser machen! Übrigens ist die Hälfte der Bilder keine Renderbilder sondern gepaintet.


----------



## EpeeNoire (1. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ok das beste Bild ist meiner Meinung nach das Render von Russel Crowe! Auf den ersten Blick absolut wie im Film "Gladiator".

Soll die eine Frau da Alyx aus HL2 darstellen?


----------



## excitusz (1. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Alter Schwede , hättest du nichts vom Gesicht gesagt hät ich das bild noch als wixxvorlage benutzen können , danke , nun krisch bei der Fresse keinen mehr hoch -.-


----------



## mayaku (1. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Sorry, aber wenn das sogar gemalt ist, dann kann ich das wirklich besser Oo

@ Vorlage
Lieber mal paar echte Frauen googeln, sich bei virtuellen Weibern einen schubbern ist ja wohl mal das Peinlichste, was ich je gehört habe


----------



## excitusz (1. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Du musst aber zugeben, der Hintern ist geil


----------



## XIII13 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				mayaku am 01.08.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber wenn das sogar gemalt ist, dann kann ich das wirklich besser Oo
> 
> @ Vorlage
> Lieber mal paar echte Frauen googeln, sich bei virtuellen Weibern einen schubbern ist ja wohl mal das Peinlichste, was ich je gehört habe


Und Bilder von Models, die durch Photoshop geladen werden und dann noch etwa zu 10% natürlich sind, stören dich also nicht und sind ganz normal? Nicht gerade konsequent, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Metzelpeter (3. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Tut mir Leid PCGames aber ihr seid echte Schlamper und entwickelt euch langsam zu nem Drecksblatt.

Immer wieder doppelte Bilder, was macht ihr eigentlich mit den Galerien, haut ihr die einfach nur raus, dass ne billige neue News draußen is oder was?

Scheint so als würdet ihr die selber nich 1 einziges mal angucken bevor ihr sie auf eure Seite setzt,
naja daran sieht man eben wie viel Mühe ihr euch wirklich gebt,
den im Detail liegt die Arbeit...


----------



## honkgmbh (3. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ich kann Metzelpter nur zustimmen. PC-Games entwickelt sich zur BILD der Spielemagazine, wenn nicht noch schlimmer. Zu jedem sinnlosen Kack wird eine News gemacht, der Newstitel klingt oft vielversprechend (wie in diesem Fall) und dann sind es einfach nur wild durcheinandergewürfelte und total sinnlose, nichtssagende Render-Bilder. Es macht kaum noch Spaß PC-Games zu besuchen, bietet so viele News wie keine andere Seite, dafür aber auch 80% Mist.


----------



## Avenga (3. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				honkgmbh am 03.08.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Metzelpter nur zustimmen. PC-Games entwickelt sich zur BILD der Spielemagazine, wenn nicht noch schlimmer. Zu jedem sinnlosen Kack wird eine News gemacht, der Newstitel klingt oft vielversprechend (wie in diesem Fall) und dann sind es einfach nur wild durcheinandergewürfelte und total sinnlose, nichtssagende Render-Bilder. Es macht kaum noch Spaß PC-Games zu besuchen, bietet so viele News wie keine andere Seite, dafür aber auch 80% Mist.



leider kann man dem nur zustimmen...


----------



## Dizzmaster (4. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

@ Metzelpeter

Man kann ja Kritik äußern wenn man möchte, klar, aber muss es gleich auf eine solch beleidigende Art und Weise sein?
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es Menschen gibt, die diese Bilder interesseieren, somit hat die PC Games das Recht diese News zu machen.
Du musst dir die News ja auch nicht angucken.
Jedoch gebe ich euch auch Recht, die Newstitel sind teilweise wirklich ein wenig übertrieben, aber ich denke dies gehört zum Marketing, denn die Konkureenz ist auch nicht sauber und auch nicht klein!


----------



## Dizzmaster (4. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

@ Metzelpeter

Man kann ja Kritik äußern wenn man möchte, klar, aber muss es gleich auf eine solch beleidigende Art und Weise sein?
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es Menschen gibt, die diese Bilder interesseieren, somit hat die PC Games das Recht diese News zu machen.
Du musst dir die News ja auch nicht angucken.
Jedoch gebe ich euch auch Recht, die Newstitel sind teilweise wirklich ein wenig übertrieben, aber ich denke dies gehört zum Marketing, denn die Konkureenz ist auch nicht sauber und auch nicht klein!


----------



## ghost5000 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

jo,seh ich auch so! Stehen leider immer mehr unsinnige news hier.

einige bilder sehen aus wie wallpaper von irgendeinem spiel! Der rest sind irgenwelche bilder,zusammengekratzt aus dem World Wide Web. Daumen hoch für diese sinnfreie news!


@ Dizzmaster: gib bei google 3D bilder oder sowas ein,da kannste dir auch sowas ankucken


----------



## Lion2k7 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

In ferner fern fern fern ferne Zukunft vllt. mal. ^^


----------



## Peter-vom-Mond (10. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				ghost5000 am 04.08.2008 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> jo,seh ich auch so! Stehen leider immer mehr unsinnige news hier.
> 
> einige bilder sehen aus wie wallpaper von irgendeinem spiel! Der rest sind irgenwelche bilder,zusammengekratzt aus dem World Wide Web. Daumen hoch für diese sinnfreie news!
> 
> ...




Ich frag mich warum Ihr hier noch was postet wenns euch net passt. Wenn Ihr Kritik üben wollt is das ja ok aber wenn ich mir eure Beiträge anschau dann wunderts mich net warum PCgames das so beläßt, bei dem Schei$ was ihr zusammen schreibt.

Versucht doch mal ne Sachliche Kritik zu außern und schreib dennen dan ne mail anstelle hier alles voll zu spammen.

LG s Peterle


----------



## Doppel-H (10. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ich verstehe auch überhaupt nicht, warum hier soviel gemeckert wird.
Es ist doch eigentlich wirklich ganz einfach:
News interessiert mich = Klick
Interessiert mich nicht = dann Klick ich nicht darauf! 

@Topic:
Ich erfreue mich immer wieder an solchen Render-Arts!
Zum einen, weil ich 3D-Grafik liebe und zum anderen, weil ich hoffe,
daß ich es noch erleben werde, solch' eine Pracht in einem Spiel
genießen zu dürfen!!!
Game-Designers go on!
Schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Rexxan (10. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ja, in ganz, ganz, ganz ferner zukunft......guckt euch die grafik von 1997 an und die von Crysis (10 jahre später) und von Crysis zu diesen bildern hir.....nochmal 12 jahre etwa, denke ich


----------



## AMDSpider (10. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Bild:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=fullscreen&pic=/screenshots/original/2008/08/bild02.jpg&name=HighEnd-Renders%20-%20Sehen%20so%20die%20Spiele%20der%20Zukunft%20aus?%20*Bilder-Update%203*
Ist sie nicht süss? 
Das sind zwar derzeit noch Renderbilder, aber bald haben PCs die nötige Rechenpower, je nach Hardwarefortschritt in spätestens zwei Jahren. Jedoch wird es schwierig werden für die Programmierer, Spiele mit so einer Grafik herzustellen. 
Wenn Spiele irgendwann wirklich so aussehen sollen wie CGI Rendermaterial, denn werden aus Spielen gewaltige Mammutprojekte werden, die jahrelang programmiert werden, und sowas schaffen nur wenige Programmierteams mit sehr viel Zeit und Geld.

Da jedoch am Konsolensektor der Hardwarefortschritt jahrelang stagniert, teilweise 6-8 Jahre pro Konsole, und wir am PC sowieso nur noch Konsolenportierungen vorgeworfen kriegen, sollten wir solche Rendergrafiken, die teilweise jetzt schon möglich wären auf besseren Sli/Crossfire Systemen, nicht vor dem vierten Quartal 2029 A.D. erwarten......


----------



## McDrake (10. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				AMDSpider am 10.08.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Da jedoch am Konsolensektor der Hardwarefortschritt jahrelang stagniert, teilweise 6-8 Jahre pro Konsole, und wir am PC sowieso nur noch Konsolenportierungen vorgeworfen kriegen, sollten wir solche Rendergrafiken, die teilweise jetzt schon möglich wären auf besseren Sli/Crossfire Systemen, nicht vor dem vierten Quartal 2029 A.D. erwarten......


Meine Antwort darauf:
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, heutige Hardware voll auszureizen, bevor man immer gleich die nächste auf den Markt wirft?
Aber um auf dein Bild zurückzukommen:
Realistisch wirkt erst etwas animiertes.
Da finde ich die zwei alte Jahre  Techdemo von Heavy Rain  wirklich überragend. 
Ist auf der "Rückständigen PS3" realisiert wurden.
Und auch deren Gesicht  finde ich realistischer als von sonem Püppchen.


----------



## Nixtot (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Es ist schon interessant, in der Modebranche wird mit viel Aufwand unerwünschtes wie Pickel, Altersflecken oder Hautunreinheiten wegretouschiert und hier wird es noch wesentlich aufwendiger digital hergestellt. Toll schauts trotzdem aus  - oder eben deswegen ?


----------



## gimmi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie oft diese Meldung noch erscheint


----------



## DarkMessiah145 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

schaut euch bitte bild 14 an xD


----------



## Zubunapy (12. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kadir-90 am 03.07.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist.....wann ?
> 
> 10 Jahren?


IN zehn Jahren? Klar, die low Budget Produktionen werden in 10 Jahren so aussehen  Schaut euch einfach mal die Games an, die um 1998 erschienen sind. Ich sage nur Half Life und Unreal. Damals waren es Grafikgranaten. Und wie weit hat sich seither die Grafik entwickelt? HL² ist auch schon wieder 4 Jahre alt aber ein gutes Beispiel. Stalker, Oblivion, Crysis, AssassinsCreed, SplinterCell DA, Call of Duty4... Sind diese Spiele von den gezeigten Bildern denn soo weit entfernt? Der Sprung von HL zu Crysis ist graphisch gewaltig. Der Sprung von Crysis zu den Renderbildchen hier ist (in der Relation) ein Witz. Es wird kaum noch 10 Jahre dauern, bis Spiele so aussehen. In 10 Jahren werden Spiele eher zu abstrakten Aussehen tendieren. So meine Schätzung.


----------



## MoeD (14. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 03.07.2008 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 03.07.2008 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, ich glaube dass das Ende der grafischen Fahnenstange erst erreicht ist, wenn es moglich ist komplette Welten realistisch um einen herum zu prohezieren. Es wird immer technologische Fortschritte geben, die neue Möglichkeiten schaffen. In 20 Jahren wird bestimmt niemand mehr an "herkömmlichen" Bildschirmen arbeiten. Wenn die Grafik einen absoluten Realitätsgrad erreicht hat, kommt die plastische Darstellung, wie wir sie jetzt schon aus dem 3d Kino kennen, usw.. Abgesehen davon ist meiner Meinung nach auch die derzeitige Grafik noch ziemlich rückständig. Spiele wie Crysis mögen auf den ersten Blick beeindruckend aussehen, sind aber immer noch nicht in der Lage Rundungen realistisch darzustellen. Computerspiele sehen nach wie vor sehr eckig und klobig aus, wenn man sie genau betrachtet.


----------



## fredfreak (17. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 12.08.2008 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Kadir-90 am 03.07.2008 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in 10 Jahren wird es wohl keine low-Budget Produktionen mehr geben 
  
Das ist jetzt natürlich ein wenig übertrieben, aber wie stellst du dir low-Budget-Spiele in 10 Jahren genau vor?
Solche detallierten 3d-Modelle zu entwickeln kostet einfahc eien Menge Geld. Und sowas haben kleine Spiele-Firmen nunmal nicht. Natürlich werden die Entwicklungstools eifnahcer, aber ich kann mir keine Lösung vorstellen, wie individuelle 3D-Charaktere in kurzer Zeit entwickelt werden könnten.
Es wird wohl (wenn man die aktuelle Entwicklungen 10 Jahre weiterdenkt) zu einer recht großen Spaltung der Spieleentwickler kommen. Da gibt es die großen Entwicklerstudios, die grafisch faszinierende Spiele produzieren aber spielerisch und storymäßig aber eher Standartkost sind. So wie es momentan oftmals(nicht immer!) schon ist.
Kleine Independent-Entwickler werden wohl entweder kreativere Casualgames oder grafisch schlichtere Spiele mit interesanten Ansätzen(Story,Kampfsystem etc.) entwickeln, die dann übers Internet vertrieben werden. Schon vor Jahren gab es Rpg-Maker Spiele, die Storytechnsich besser sind, als High-Budget-Spiele.

Das ist natürlich off-topic und überspitz, aber so sehe zumindest ich die aktuelle Markt-entwicklung(Soltle es nicht zu einem Umdenken der Konsumenten kommen).
Aber mir fällt grad leider auf, dass ich wirklich gaaanz weit das Thema vefehlt hab. Ich wollt eig. nur schreiben, dass der Preis für ein Spiel proportional zur Grafik immer weiter steigt und Low-Budget-Spiele (wahrscheinlich) niemals eien solche Grafik erreichen werden.

@topic: Die meisten Spiele müssen gar nicht so opulent wie Renderbildchen aussehen, da man viele Details in Bewegung eh nicht mitkriegt.
Auch wird sich die Grafik wohl kaum so schenll entwickeln, wie in den letzten 10 Jahren, da komplexe 3D-Modelle nunmal recht teuer sind. Früher war es einfach nicht sooo aufwendig eine Figur zu modellieren, die den damaligen Erwartungen gerecht wurde.
Heuet dauert das ganze viel länger und diesen aufwand kann sich wohl nicht jeder Entwickler leisten. 
Grafik ist halt nicht nru eine Frage der Hard- und Software, osndern auch eine Frage der Zeit und des Geldes.


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. August 2008)

*AW:*

es sieht auch manche Artworks dabei


----------



## shedao (17. August 2008)

*AW:*

Aber auch in der entwicklung von 3d Modellen werden Fortschritte gemacht und vieles ist nur eine Frage der Rechnerleistung.
Es ist jetzt schon möglich per Generator sehr überzeugende Landschaften zu generieren und es gibt bereits Programme die anhand weniger Daten 3 Dimensionale Strukturen erkennen können. Grade standart Elemente wie Menschen wird man denke ich in absehbarer Zeit mit Hilfe von ein paar fotos generieren können.
Genauso ist es bei den Animationen. Tools wie die Euphoria Engine sparen eine Menge Geld weil MotionCapture Daten westenlich weniger genau sein müssen, wenn man sie denn überhaupt noch braucht.

Computer sind ja mittlerweile in der Lage aus Photos Strukturen zu erkennen, es ist denke ich nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit bis man einige Konzept Zeichnungen einscannt und den PC daraus das 3d Model berechnen lässt.


----------



## black-illidan (17. August 2008)

*AW:*

während die früheren renderbilder in dieser galerie wirklich beeinruckend realistisch sind, könnten mich die neu eingestellten teilweise gar nicht wirklich beeindrucken...


----------



## Gamaxy (18. August 2008)

*Grafik- und andere Trends*



			
				MoeD am 14.08.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon ist meiner Meinung nach auch die derzeitige Grafik noch ziemlich rückständig. Spiele wie Crysis mögen auf den ersten Blick beeindruckend aussehen, sind aber immer noch nicht in der Lage Rundungen realistisch darzustellen. Computerspiele sehen nach wie vor sehr eckig und klobig aus, wenn man sie genau betrachtet.


Richtig, und vor allem lassen sich bestimmte Materialien immer noch nicht richtig darstellen. Zum Beispiel sehen Textilien immer furchtbar aus, wenn man näher dranzoomt, und an eine realistische Darstellung von Wasser an der Küste (Brandung, Gischt usw.) ist nicht mal ansatzweise zu denken. Da sollte mal was getan werden, ich finde diese scharfen Kanten an den Wassergrenzen einfach nur noch hässlich.


			
				Zubunapy am 12.08.2008 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sprung von Crysis zu den Renderbildchen hier ist (in der Relation) ein Witz. Es wird kaum noch 10 Jahre dauern, bis Spiele so aussehen. In 10 Jahren werden Spiele eher zu abstrakten Aussehen tendieren. So meine Schätzung.


Allerdings wird für die gleiche relative Verbesserung ein immer höherer Aufwand notwendig. Irgendwann wird IMHO schon allein hardwaretechnisch eine Grenze erreicht sein, die zu überschreiten für die meisten Gamer nicht mehr sinnvoll ist. Ich denke, da wird auch der Stromverbrauch der GraKa und die Wärmeentwicklung/Lärmentwicklung durch die Kühlung eine Rolle spielen.
Nein, ich hoffe, dass bei den PC-Spielen der Trend mehr zu innovativen Spielkonzepten geht (siehe Wii). Wenn die Hersteller neue Kundenschichten erschließen wollen und nicht Nintendo allein das Feld überlassen wollen, werden sie daran wohl kaum vorbeikommen. Ich fände es gut, wenn sich der Fokus ein bisschen von der Grafik abwenden würde und man sich mehr auf das Gameplay konzentrieren würde. Vielleicht wäre es ja schon ein Ansatz, mal ein bugfreies MMORPG auf den Markt zu bringen  Das fände ich wichtiger als die perfekte Grafik, obwohl ich ansonsten eigentlich ein Grafik-Fan bin...


----------



## lompu (18. August 2008)

*Grafik- und andere Trends*

Also die Qualität der ersten beiden Bildern meine ich schon in "Uncharted" für die PS3 gesehen zu haben. Und an Bild 5 könnte NFSro Street ziemlich gut heraukommen, habe mich jedoch mit dem Spiel nicht zu sehr auseinandergesetzt...


----------



## Zubunapy (18. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fredfreak am 17.08.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> in 10 Jahren wird es wohl keine low-Budget Produktionen mehr geben
> 
> Das ist jetzt natürlich ein wenig übertrieben, aber wie stellst du dir low-Budget-Spiele in 10 Jahren genau vor?
> Solche detallierten 3d-Modelle zu entwickeln kostet einfahc eien Menge Geld. Und sowas haben kleine Spiele-Firmen nunmal nicht. Natürlich werden die Entwicklungstools eifnahcer, aber ich kann mir keine Lösung vorstellen, wie individuelle 3D-Charaktere in kurzer Zeit entwickelt werden könnten.



Solche detaillierten 3D-Modelle kosten HEUTE ne Menge Geld, ja. Die 3D-Modelle von HalfLife kosteten seinerzeit auch ne Menge Geld. Heute sehen LowBudgetProduktionen wie Land of the Dead oder Hell Forces deutlich besser aus. Diese Beispiele sind zwar schon etwas älter, verdeutlichen aber, wie Produktionskosten sinken und Möglichkeiten steigen können  In 10 Jahren, verdammt viel Zeit, werden Spiele ne ganze Ecke besser aussehen, so meine Prognose. Garantien gibt es natürlich nicht.



> und Low-Budget-Spiele (wahrscheinlich) niemals eien solche Grafik erreichen werden.



Sehe ich halt anders. Vor zehn Jahren sahen Spiele noch ne gaaanze Ecke unglaubwürdiger aus als heute und waren von den Rendermodellen Jahrhunderte entfernt. Heute sehen Spiele teilweise aus wie Filme der PixarStudios. Man vergleiche mal den Realitätsgrad von Crysis mit dem von Toystory (war doch Piyar, oder?).


----------



## pixelschumi (19. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 18.08.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Man vergleiche mal den Realitätsgrad von Crysis mit dem von Toystory (war doch Piyar, oder?).



Yup! War von den Pixar-Animation-Studios. Aber da sollte man vorsichtig sein. Der Stil des Films ist ein anderer als Crysis. Ein Film kann unrealistischer aussehen als ein Spiel. Einfach weil halt ein anderer Stil für den Film vorgesehen ist. Man müsste da Crysis eher mit dem Final Fantasy - Film vergleichen. Wobei die Grenzen vom grafischen Gesamteindruck langsam dünner werden.

Gruß
Pixelschumi


----------



## AverageCabbage (19. August 2008)

*AW:*

omg sieht das erste Bild beschissen aus. Die Gesichter von HL2 und Crysis sehen um ein vielfaches besser aus..die andern sin ganz ok, aber naja, so super nun auch wieder nich ..


----------



## starhorst (19. August 2008)

*AW:*

Wow wenn so die Zukunft der Spiele aussehen soll bleib ich lieber in der Gegenwart...was sollen zbsp die ganzen Pussybilder, ich mein die sind vom grafischen total veraltet?!
Aber ja Sex sells schon klar...geschissen darauf ob die Bilder überhaupt zum Topic passen.
Also bitte Leute nehmt wirklich nur Bilder die auch nach Zukunft aussehen und nicht nach Renderbildern von vor 3 Jahren!!!!!


----------



## Ray-X (19. August 2008)

*AW:*

uuuha xD


----------



## Gopa (19. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				starhorst am 19.08.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow wenn so die Zukunft der Spiele aussehen soll bleib ich lieber in der Gegenwart...was sollen zbsp die ganzen Pussybilder, ich mein die sind vom grafischen total veraltet?!
> Aber ja Sex sells schon klar...geschissen darauf ob die Bilder überhaupt zum Topic passen.
> Also bitte Leute nehmt wirklich nur Bilder die auch nach Zukunft aussehen und nicht nach Renderbildern von vor 3 Jahren!!!!!



Stimmt ja voll und ganz, die tussis aus Drakensang sehen ja viel besser aus... das sind echt veraltete bilder


----------



## ING (19. August 2008)

*AW:*

ich seh fast nur frauen auf den bildern, wenn so die zukunft der computerspiele aussieht wird die ganz schön porno (lastig) 

solche bilder erstellt man mit vue und poser in 5 min. (renderzeit nicht einberechnet)...


----------



## Despayrel (19. August 2008)

*AW:*

Um Himmels Willen! Wenn in Zukunft alle Spielfiguren wie Barbiepuppen aussehen dann hoff ich das alle Rechner der Spieleindustrie explodieren.

Das war ja schon bei Doom 3 und Far Cry schrecklich... dieser widerliche Plastiklook einfach nur unterwältigend.


----------



## Peter-vom-Mond (19. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ich find die Bilder ganz gut vor allem Bild 26 is ja mal der Hammer. Wenn so die Bräute in Spielen aussehen dann... grrrrhhhhh.

LG s Peterle


----------



## NeroOne (20. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Um gottes willen, hoffentlich sehen die siele der zukunft besser aus xD


----------



## Appache (20. August 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

ja wieviele denn noch? geht das jetzt bis zum jüngsten tag?


----------



## pixelschumi (20. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 19.08.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> solche bilder erstellt man mit vue und poser in 5 min. (renderzeit nicht einberechnet)...



  Haha, ich hab mir grad das gleiche gedacht. In der Tat scheinen die letzten Bilder sehr Vue- und Poser-lastig zu sein.


----------



## Sheggo (20. August 2008)

*AW:*

verdammt jetzt haben die paparazzis doch meine privatinsel gefunden   
(Bild 3,5,...)


----------



## Anthile (26. August 2008)

*AW:*

Schaut euch doch mal das an und dazu diese Website zur Erklärung. Einen SpOn-Artikel zum Thema gibts noch oben drauf.

Gut, das ist jetzt ja eher für Filme gedacht, zeigt aber, was in der Zukunft möglich sein könnte was Spiele betrifft.


----------



## Krampfkeks (30. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Anthile am 26.08.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut euch doch mal das an....


#
Das ist ein echter Mensch nur die Animationen sind computer generiert .....


----------



## Microwave (30. August 2008)

*AW:*

die Frau auf Bild eins seiht aus als hätte sie eine sehr unschöne Hautkrankheit.
(sollen wohl sommersprossen sein)


----------



## DrProof (30. August 2008)

*AW:*

weiß gar nicht warum immer mehr Bilder gepostet werden und dazu noch gesagt ob die Spiele der Zukunft so aussehen werden. Die Grafik stagniert. Die Maximalen Auflösungen sind erreicht, die Maximale Bildverschönerung erreicht, der Grafikmarkt braucht neue Ideen um die aktuelle Technik noch aufbohren zu können und solche fehlen im moment Grundsetzlich. Wir werden die kommende Jahre viele ähnliche Titel haben von der Grafik, denn die aktuellen Grafikgenerationen werden länger Uptodate sein, da die weiterentwicklung inzwischen zu teuer ist und deshalb Engines wie die Crytek, oder die UT Engine 5-6 Jahre up to date bleiben sollen und andere Spiele werden dann auch nicht unbedingt das wunder vollbringen...


----------



## remodiethelm (30. August 2008)

*AW:*

Die Hälfte der Bilder sind Artworks, also nicht gerendert, sondern gemalt...
Es ist klar, dass die Technik, um einzelne Bilder in dieser Qualität zu rendern, schon eine Weile existiert. Moderne 3D Programme kommen nah an den Fotorealismus heran, aber ein grosser Teil der hier abgebildeten Motive sind nicht spieletauglich.


----------



## Alf1507 (30. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				pixelschumi am 20.08.2008 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ING am 19.08.2008 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das selbe habe ich schon gesagt als die allerersten Bilder gezeigt wurden. Jeder Anfänger bekommt mit Poser und Vue solche Bilder hin.


----------



## nigHtGoast (30. August 2008)

*AW:*

ich finde viele dieser bilder mies aber so richtig mies!
es gibt nur einige, die mich wirklich begeistern. 
was ich an den bilder mies finde ist, dass sie hier als high end renderer bilder bezeichnet werden und dann noch dumme sprüche wie: Sehen so die spiele der zukunft aus? 
arghhh. der programmierer, der hier so viel zeit und fleiß investiert hat tut mir echt leid, da so ihre arbeit als dreck abgestempelt wird. (zumindest von usern wie mir)
wenn ich heutige grafik demos in echtzeit sehe, sehen einige sogar um längen besser aus z.B nvidia human face oder noch besser die neuen ati demos für die 4750. und ich sage mal ganz unverschämt, dass es schon spiele gibt die besser oder zumindest genauso gut aussehen wie einige dieser bilder.
schade. man sollte die bilder so einstellen unter einer anderen rubrik, aber so beachtet niemand die kunst, sondern ärgert sich daran, dass behauptet wird, dass es high end renderer sind und mit den spielen aus der zukunft verglichen werden.
als in game finde ich sogar das hier besser als viele dieser screens und es gibt noch bessere games!
http://xbox360.gaming-universe.de/screen.php3?show=http://xbox360.gaming-universe.de/screengalerie/20234.jpg&title=TNA%20iMPACT!&jump=next


----------



## ING (30. August 2008)

*AW:*

schön zu sehen wie es diese "news" jedesmal wieder zur "topmeldung der woche" schafft sobald ein paar neue bilder dazu kommen. rederbilder -> dauerlutscher der pcgames


----------



## SnowmanSW (30. August 2008)

*AW:*

Wie oft werden die gleichen Bilder eigentlich immer gezeigt? Fünf neue und der Rest sind immer ältere... schade um die wenigen, in denen man wirklich Zukunft sehen könnte, die großartig geworden sind. Naja, man muss es sich nicht anschauen...


----------



## SnowmanSW (30. August 2008)

*AW:*

Wie oft werden die gleichen Bilder eigentlich immer gezeigt? Fünf neue und der Rest sind immer ältere... schade um die wenigen, in denen man wirklich Zukunft sehen könnte, die großartig geworden sind. Naja, man muss es sich nicht anschauen...


----------



## AMDSpider (30. August 2008)

*AW:*

Anhand dieses Videos erkennt man deutlich, was CPUs für lächerliche Leistung haben im Vergleich zu modernen GPUs.
nVidia GPUs, jetzt sogar Mythbusters(tm) approved:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKK933KK6Gg&eurl=http://kiuma.com/index.php/topic,14046.0.html


----------



## Eideckse (30. August 2008)

*AW:*

die bilder sind echt mies


----------



## nintyfree (31. August 2008)

*AW:*

Crysis kann mit vielen der Bilder mithalten.


----------



## Hellmen (31. August 2008)

*AW:*

@AMDSpider  das vid ist ja geil !   Die bilder sind echt hammer und echt gut gemacht.  Respekt


----------



## macube80 (1. September 2008)

*AW:*

Die Qualität ist nicht dolle. Das sind doch meist Poser+(weis ich was) Szenen die meist läppisch zusammen geschustert sind. 

da gibs wohl andere Quellen mit besseren Galerien.


----------



## HYP82 (1. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würd auch sagen, dass das eher Poser renders sind. Sowas ist zwar schön anzusehen, aber nix Neues!


----------



## annon11 (1. September 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich finde die sehr beeindruckend.Mehr davon!!


----------



## pixelschumi (1. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				macube80 am 01.09.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Qualität ist nicht dolle. Das sind doch meist Poser+(weis ich was) Szenen die meist läppisch zusammen geschustert sind.
> 
> da gibs wohl andere Quellen mit besseren Galerien.



Jup. Gibt es zum Beispiel hier:

http://forums.cgsociety.org/forumdisplay.php?f=121

Ist eine der größten Communities mit Unterstützung der Industrie.


----------



## Backpflaumi (1. September 2008)

*AW:*

Naja das ist echt nicht das Wahre!
Die Bilder sind alle nicht auf dem neusten Stand der Technik!
Man rendert heutzutage zB. mit Global Illumination.. so sieht das alles extrem künstlich aus!

www.cgtalk.com und dann mal in die Galerie schauen!


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (13. September 2008)

*AW:*

ich seh schon die grakas. 60x30cm, stromverbrauch von 900watt und 6,8kg...


----------



## SagaTious (13. September 2008)

*AW:*

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=fullscreen&pic=/screenshots/original/2008/08/angelina.jpg&name=HighEnd-Renders:%20Sehen%20so%20die%20Spiele%20der%20Zukunft%20aus?%20[bilder-Update]

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=fullscreen&pic=/screenshots/original/2008/07/renderbilder02.jpg&name=HighEnd-Renders:%20Sehen%20so%20die%20Spiele%20der%20Zukunft%20aus?%20[bilder-Update]

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=fullscreen&pic=/screenshots/original/2008/08/bild01.jpg&name=HighEnd-Renders:%20Sehen%20so%20die%20Spiele%20der%20Zukunft%20aus?%20[bilder-Update]

Die 3 sehen echt ziemlich gut aus. Und, wie ich finde, auch nicht unbedingt "kalt und leblos"


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (13. September 2008)

*AW:*

nen paar pics sehen einfach nit nach "zukünftiger" Spielgrafik aus eher wie nen simples artwork


----------



## DeVan90 (13. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Crazy-Ghost am 13.09.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh schon die grakas. 60x30cm, stromverbrauch von 900watt und 6,8kg...



Dann wäre der Pc als Spieleplattform aber weitestgehend dem Tod geweiht


----------



## DeVan90 (13. September 2008)

*AW:*

Mich erinnert sie auf dem einen Bild etwas an Mischa Barton, auf dem anderen sieht sie wieder irgendwie Nora Tschirner ähnlich  Sie ist aufjedenfall ein süßes Mädl


----------



## PC-FREAK345 (13. September 2008)

*AW:*

LOL Devan und du meinst das wirkt sich auf die Konsolen dann nicht aus wenn die PS 5 dann nen meter auf nen meter hat und 10 kg wiegt!


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (14. September 2008)

*AW:*

Naja, einige der Bilder sind sehr gut! Aber die anderen hauen mich nicht wirklich vom hocker. Sind einfach nicht mein geschmack.

Aber die Frauen sind scharf!


----------



## LOUse (15. September 2008)

*AW:*

Hmm,
das erste Bild ist doof. Da hat wer Star Wars Modelle mit irgendwas anderem vermischt. Ich erkenne A-Wings und die Gasförderungs Plattformen von Bespin.


----------



## MoeJoeFlow (17. September 2008)

*AW:*

is doch einfach nur HD nix neues alles schon salat von gestern...
is kein neuer maßstab da zu crysis schade 
sollten echt mal mit neuem ankommen


----------



## honkgmbh (20. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ja genau PC Games, GENAU SO sehen Spiele in der Zukfunt aus!!! Wozu die Fragezeichen im Titel? Und ihr erweist uns auch einen riesengroßen Gefallen damit, hunderte von sinnlosen Renderbildern bei euch hochzuladen. Genau das erwarte ich von einer Spieleseite!


----------



## Burner08 (20. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe es satt, UPDATE...UPDATE...UPDATE...UPDATE...UPDATE...UPDATE...
Bitte um neues Thema, das hier ist so langsam so ausgelutscht, wie der 2. Weltkrieg in Games.


----------



## aasgaia (20. September 2008)

*AW:*

Gott wartet halt einfach 5 Jahre,dann wisst Ihr wie die Spiele der Zukunft aussehen!


----------



## Fezzo (20. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich versteh nicht warum hier dauernd irgendwelche nichtssagenden und teilweise peinlichen Renderbildchen präsentiert werden als würde man durch die Kristallkugel in die Zukunft blicken.


----------



## Succer (20. September 2008)

*AW:*

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...o die Spiele der Zukunft aus? [update-Bilder]
Meine Fresse, das Haarspray will ich auch haben....


----------



## SirVolkmar (20. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kadir-90 am 03.07.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist.....wann ?
> 
> 10 Jahren?


Das dauert keine 10 Jahre mehr.
Die Rechenleistung ist ausgereizt  - jetzt zählt nur noch Grafik Power.


----------



## Odin333 (21. September 2008)

*AW:*

Geht mal vors haus, dann wisst ihr, wie die Spiele der Zukunft aussehen.
Diese Renderbilder sind vollig unnötig und bei weitem nicht das beste, was heutzutage machbar ist.
Siehe Google.


----------



## Eideckse (21. September 2008)

*AW:*

lol so werden ganz bestimmt nciht die games der zukunft aussehen viel zu schlecht :-/


----------



## Atropa (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SirVolkmar am 20.09.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rechenleistung ist ausgereizt



Es wird immer Fortschritt geben, die Zukunft liegt ganz klar bei den Mehrkernprozessoren, wodurch die Rechenleistung nochmal deutlich gesteigert wird.


----------



## Zubunapy (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Atropa am 22.09.2008 08:05 schrieb:
			
		

> SirVolkmar am 20.09.2008 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr richtig. Außerdem sind die letzten Prozzies von Intel nochmals deutlich schneller gworden. Ich glaube, da ginge noch viel mehr, wenn man Wert drauf legen würde. 5Ghz wurden von Hobby/Highend-OCern schon erreicht. Das könnte Intel auch.
Aber der Trend geht eben zu immer mehr Rechenkernen.

PS: Ändere mal deine Signatur! Es kommen auch Kinder hier ins Forum :flop:


----------



## Neo1978 (25. September 2008)

*AW:*

Naja... sicher sehen hier einige Bilder schon realistisch aus, aber die Menschen wirken trotz allem meiner Meinung nach noch sehr künstlich.
Insbesondere die Darstellung der Augen schaut noch sehr animiert aus.


----------



## Bartspritze (25. September 2008)

*AW:*

die dynamik fehlt immernoch. haut ist flexibel, genauso wie haare, die hier wie stroh runterhängen (ok, ist von genen bssl abhängig^^)
es gibt keine einzige falte - vorallem beim auge. jeder hat dort etwas kleines (keine krähenfüße -.-) und allgemein.


----------



## Demondead (27. September 2008)

*AW:*

Dnyamik. In nem Standbild. Meine Fresse, dann machs halt besser -.-


----------



## cryfar (27. September 2008)

*AW:*

demondead.. reg dich doch deswegen nich gleich so auf... bartspritze hat recht, allerdings darf man , finde ich, 
noch nicht zuviel erwarten!


----------



## masterseitz (27. September 2008)

*AW:*

he bartspritze du hast zwar recht, aber weisst du wie aufwändig es ist so etwas mit cinema 4d, z-brush etc. zu gestalten? 
also es gibt hier viele bilder die beeindrucken mich wircklich, vor allem eben auch weil so viel aufwand drin steckt.
ich habe selbst schon cinema 4d, vue etc. ausprobiert und weiss das es schwierig ist solche bilder zu machen.
aber trotzdem, du hast gut beobachtet wieso es künstlich aussieht, ach ja und demondead nich gleich so aufregen


----------



## thefabian (28. September 2008)

*hmm*

Also ich habs auch mal bei cinema 4d ausprobiert, aber mir fehlte wohl ein tutorial...
Bei technischen zeichnungen am pc bringts mir echt spaß, da habe ich den bogen auch schon raus, aber  die sind ja nich dafür da gut auszusehen sondern nur für funktionalität...
mein größtes projekt bei cinema 4d war ein sportwagen, ich bin aber schon an der front gescheitern -.-

also: respekt für die die sowas machen!


----------



## RapidezZ (28. September 2008)

*hmm*

Langsam übertreibts ihr es mit den Überschriften !


----------



## PostalDude83 (28. September 2008)

*hmm*

Also das bild mit der riesen stadt und dem armenviertel davor ist das beeindruckendste.. mit abstand find ich


----------



## Safferezunft (28. September 2008)

*hmm*

Stellt ihr diese "News" jetzt jeden Tag unter einer anderen Überschrift rein? :o


----------



## prOobber (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*



			
				Safferezunft am 28.09.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt ihr diese "News" jetzt jeden Tag unter einer anderen Überschrift rein? :o


----------



## Tr3x (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*

poa Leute....jetzt reichts dann wirklich...fast alle Bilder wurden schon min 3 mal in diesem Monat als irgendwelche News posaunt....ey wenn das so weiter geht bin ich hier weg...


----------



## ghost5000 (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*

PC Games,die BILD Zeitung der Spiele Branche. Einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## minq (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*

Wird echt langsam langweilig. Vor 1-2 Jahren war das hier noch nicht so, dass jeden Tag mindestens 30 News draußen sein müssen. Da waren an einem Tag auch mal nur 7 oder so, aber die waren dann wenigstens interessant.


----------



## aasgaia (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*

Gott hört halt mal auf eure Comunity und lasst dieses "Spiele der Zukunft" Gespamme...


----------



## Figkregh (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*

Das Gegenargument zum Einstellen dieser Galerie sind eben die vielen tausende Aufrufe dieser Bilder (schätzungsweise hauptsächlich Nutzer, die zufällig hier vorbeisurfen)
MfG


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*

omg was hat das jetz mit dem titel zu tun?


----------



## FragZShoX (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*

Was habt ihr denn für probleme??? Wie kann man sich denn über "zu viel" Content aufregen?  Die Seite wird deswegen nicht langsamer oder unübersichtlicher. Einfach nicht draufklicken, wenns euch nicht interessiert oder nervt.  So ein schwachsinn jedes mal.... Kinnagarten -.-


----------



## Safferezunft (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*



			
				FragZShoX am 28.09.2008 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr denn für probleme??? Wie kann man sich denn über "zu viel" Content aufregen?  Die Seite wird deswegen nicht langsamer oder unübersichtlicher. Einfach nicht draufklicken, wenns euch nicht interessiert oder nervt.  So ein schwachsinn jedes mal.... Kinnagarten -.-


Wenn man jedes Mal den Titel ändert, ist aber nicht ersichtlich, dass sich dahinter wieder der genau gleiche Content verbirgt. Das ist Klickhascherei vom Übelsten.


----------



## ghost5000 (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*



			
				FragZShoX am 28.09.2008 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr denn für probleme??? Wie kann man sich denn über "zu viel" Content aufregen?  Die Seite wird deswegen nicht langsamer oder unübersichtlicher. Einfach nicht draufklicken, wenns euch nicht interessiert oder nervt.  So ein schwachsinn jedes mal.... Kinnagarten -.-




War ja klar das wieder einer komm mit "einfach nicht draufklicken"
Da Bioshock 2 da stand dachte ich mir hey,klickste mal drauf. Doch dann kam diese 08/15 Gallery mit irgendwelchen Bilder aus dem World Wide Web. Das hier hat nix mit "NEWS" zu tun. Aber bei PC Games ist es ja mitlerweile so das alles was gefunden wird hier reingestellt wird,nach dem motto: "hey, 9000 klicks auf diese News,das sollten wir öffters machen! Der Community gefällt es zwar nicht,aber das kann uns doch egal sein"


ps.: So ne Gallery hätte ich auch zusammestellen können! Einfach irgendwo 3D bilder oder sowas suchen(Google findet alles^^),kann jeder, nur das die redakteure für sowas bezahlt werden


----------



## Safferezunft (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*



			
				ghost5000 am 28.09.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> "hey, 9000 klicks auf diese News,das sollten wir öffters machen! Der Community gefällt es zwar nicht,aber das kann uns doch egal sein"


Das ist eben genau das schale Gefühl, das solch eine News mit sich bringt.


----------



## Rooof12 (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*

Titten


----------



## shimmyrot (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*



			
				ghost5000 am 28.09.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> . Das hier hat nix mit "NEWS" zu tun. Aber bei PC Games ist es ja mitlerweile so das alles was gefunden wird hier reingestellt wird,nach dem motto: "hey, 9000 klicks auf diese News,das sollten wir öffters machen! Der Community gefällt es zwar nicht,aber das kann uns doch egal sein"
> 
> 
> ps.: So ne Gallery hätte ich auch zusammestellen können! Einfach irgendwo 3D bilder oder sowas suchen(Google findet alles^^),kann jeder, nur das die redakteure für sowas bezahlt werden


1. Werden die Redakteure primär nicht für das Onlinestellen von News bezahlt
2. Wissen einige Leute solche Bildergalerien durchaus zu schätzen (--> Ich).

Ich gebe dir aber Recht, die Überschrift ist sehr reißerisch und 4-5 Bilder pro "News-Update" sind auch etwas mager. Und den allerneusten Technikstand spiegeln sie häufig auch nicht wider.


----------



## starhorst (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*

Ihr werdet echt immer dreister, und langsam wird es sogar zu einer Freschheit. Da les ich kurz was über Bioshock und dacht so: klick ich mal drauf und geboten wird diese sinnlose Renderbilder der Zukunft Galerie....langsam frag ich mich ob es euch egal ist was die Community davon hällt. Wo es jetzt schon genug Leute gab die sich über diese Galerie beschwert haben, von den ganzen anderen sinnlosen Bildernews mal ganz zu schweigen: tolle Tatoos, nerdshirts...etc. 
Wenn ich Zukunft hier noch öfter mit Falschaussagen in den News zu diesem Zeug hier gelockt werde, wirds wirklich langsam Zeit sich ne andere Quelle für die News zu suchen
Also bitte, wenn ihr diese Galerie schon betreibt dann doch bitte unter dem ursprünglichen Namen, da kann ich auch den Klick vermeiden. Aber jetzt auf diese Masche für Klicks zu sorgen ist wirklich seit langem mal wieder der Gipfel. 



> Die Sims 4: Würde Electronic Arts nach die Sims 3 noch einen weiteren Teil der Spielereihe entwickeln, könnten so vielleicht die Models aussehen. Die Verkaufszahlen von Die Sims 4 würden dann womöglich bahnbrechende Rekorde einheimsen.



Wenn ich sowas schon lese. Wenn die Modelle so aussehen würden, was ich schon mal stark bezweifel, dann würde das sicher nicht zu bahnbrechenden Verkaufszahlen führen, weil dann sicher auch andere Spiele weit besser aussehen würden...sprich es wäre nichts besonderes mehr. Oder ist die Grafik von Sims 3 bahnbrechend oder was besonderes?
Also lasst diese gebabbel doch bitte und bringt seriöse News zu aktuellen Spielen, da hat man doch eindeutig mehr von....


----------



## Alf1507 (28. September 2008)

*AW: hmm*

Danke PCGames! Vielen, vielen Dank!!! Ihr macht mir meine Entscheidung, mich endgültig von euch zu verabschieden, immer leichter.
Diese "News" soll weder unterhalten oder sonst irgendwas. Sie dient offensichtlich nur einem einzigen Zweck: *Klicks* *Klicks**Klicks**Klicks**Klicks**Klicks**Klicks**Klicks*.
Diese "News" jetzt aber täglich einfach unter neuem Namen zu veröffentlich ist einfach nur noch *DREIST*! Naja, wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine auf diesen neuen Trick  der Redaktion reingefallen. Ich schaue mir das ganze jetzt noch ein paar Tage an und dann heisst es für mich: und tschüss!


----------



## ghost5000 (28. September 2008)

*1*

Wie wäre es mal mit nem news Filter? Das würde zb. unter "diverse Bildergallerien" fallen. Dann noch Game News, Gallerien zu PC spielen,Storys(wie zb. aktuell das thema killerspiele) usw. ! SO könnte man den müll aussortieren   

Und noch was: Wieso wird bei diesen thema ein update von der news gemacht? Wenn von Crysis oder Farcry neuer Bilder auftauchen bekommen die gleich drei news am tag. Bei denen Könntet ihr noch genauso updates machen.



Hat PC Games überhaupt ne meinung dazu? Sonst wird doch auch immer geantwortet und ich bin mir sicher das ihr mitlest. Stellt euch der Kritik oder seit ihr zu feige dazu?


----------



## FrankMoers (29. September 2008)

*1*

Normalerweise ist diese Galerie mit einem Update versehen, aber das hätte den Zeilenumbruch der Headline gesprengt. Werde die Überschrift gleich mal ändern. 

Weiter zum Thema: Die Bilder und auch die Headline wurden von mir veröffentlicht. 

Wie die meisten User und Leser höchstwahrscheinlich wissen, bin ich kein typischer Newsschreiberling, wie ihr ihn vielleicht von anderen Webseiten kennt. 0815-Meldungen, Pressemitteilungen usw gehören absolut zum Newsgeschäft dazu, kommen aber von meiner Seite eher selten. Ich versuche grundsätzlich immer etwas frischen Wind in die Newslandschaft zu bringen. Eine Meldung zu machen, die sowieso zig mal auf anderen Seiten zu lesen sind, finde ich persönlich ziemlich unbefriedigend. Wie schon erwähnt, solche News gehören dazu und werden ja auch auf pcgames.de an den Mann und an die Frau gebracht.

Dass meine Meldungen nicht bei jedem Leser gut ankommen, ist klar. Natürlich ist es immer schwierig, alle Interessen unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Die hier gezeigten Render-Bilder sind sehr beliebt und ich persönlich finde die Headline der heutigen Galerie nicht so reißerisch, wie sie hier teilweise beschrieben wird.

Einen Fehler muss ich eingestehen: Die Galerie hätte mit einer gekürzten Headline erscheinen müssen, welche mit dem Hinweis eines Updates der Renderbilder gekennzeichnet ist.

Dafür entschuldige ich mich bei allen Lesern, die sich durch die Headline getäuscht fühlten.


----------



## ghost5000 (29. September 2008)

*AW: 1*

danke für die antwort


----------



## ghost5000 (29. September 2008)

*AW: 1*



			
				FrankMoers am 29.09.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise ist diese Galerie mit einem Update versehen, aber das hätte den Zeilenumbruch der Headline gesprengt. Werde die Überschrift gleich mal ändern.
> 
> Weiter zum Thema: Die Bilder und auch die Headline wurden von mir veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...



Würde es aber trotzdem für sinnvoll halten nen NEWS Filter oder sowas einzurichten. An manchen tagen sind es schon mal an die 30/40 news wo mich nur ein bruchteil interessiert. Es ist einfach zu unübersichtlich. Auch das hier einige spiele bevorzugt werden und gleich mehrere news am tag bekommen ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei

Man sollte eventuell mal ne Community Aktion machen in der Voischlage für das news system gemacht werden. Lese seit gut 9 jahren PC games ( seit 2004 im ABO) und finde sie spitze! Eure Homepage finde ich aktuell mies.sei es das news System oder die viele Werbung. Wenn man die letzten kommentare liest sieht man das ich nicht der einzige bin dem das system hier nicht gefällt.

Die HP von der Konkurenz zb. sieht deutlich geordneter aus:

http://www.gamestar.de/news/

-News nach Categorien geordnet.
-Links stehen die News,rechts die Werbung

Bei euch:
-Keine ordnung bei den news ( in anderen Breichen wie zb. "Vorschau" herscht das selbe Chaos)
-Werbung Links, Rechts, Oben, Unten


Selbst euer Schwester Magazin PC Games Hardware hat ein ordentliches Newssystem


sry für den doppelpost


----------



## starhorst (29. September 2008)

*AW: 1*

Weils grad ums System geht, die Galerieansicht ist auch ein wenig umständlich gemacht. Umständlich für den User wie ich finde. Ihr hattet zwar mal eine Fotoumfrage zu den Galerien, wo eure ja ganz gut abgeschnitten hat, aber es gibt weit bessere Galeriemöglichkeiten als eure.
Hauptproblem ist die Aufteilung, das die Auswahl der Bilder unter dem eigentlich Bild ist, das führt zu unnötig vielen rumgescrolle, was wiederrum ziemlich nervt.
Wenn ihr einfach mal rechts die Werbung woanders platziert, oder gar weg macht (huiii), und statt dessen die Bildauswahl an die stelle setzt, wäre das schon mal eine erhebliche Verbesserung der Bedienbarkeit.
Das nur als kleine Anregung.

Was die Renderbilder und deren Beliebtheit angeht, kann das schon möglich sein. Viele Klicks werden aber auch dadurch zustande kommen weil die Leute sich gern drüber aufregen oder diese comments wiederrum lesen wollen. Sei es zur Belustigung oder um sich darüber wieder aufzuregen. Zumindest kann ich mir gut vorstellen das einige Leute nur deswegen drauf klicken. ^^
Davon abgesehen sind einige Bilder wirklich nicht mehr up to date, und das sollte selbst ein "nicht typischer Newsschreiberling" erkennen oder? Man schaue sich nur diese grauenhaften Renderbilder von weiblichen "Strandschönheiten" an...sowas ist wirklich nicht die Zukunft der Render- oder Spielegrafik.
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...ty_id=32701&image_id=878226&page=3&order=#top


----------



## prOobber (29. September 2008)

*AW: 1*

Ist doch lächerlich sowas!! Naja ich teste inzwischen mal den Gamestar-Feed...


----------



## Alf1507 (29. September 2008)

*AW: 1*



			
				starhorst am 29.09.2008 07:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen sind einige Bilder wirklich nicht mehr up to date, und das sollte selbst ein "nicht typischer Newsschreiberling" erkennen oder? Man schaue sich nur diese grauenhaften Renderbilder von weiblichen "Strandschönheiten" an...sowas ist wirklich nicht die Zukunft der Render- oder Spielegrafik.
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...ty_id=32701&image_id=878226&page=3&order=#top


Naja, grauenhaft sieht das von dir verlinkte Bild nicht unbedingt aus. Es ist aber auch nichts besonderes. Wer sich mal eingehender mit den nötigen Programmen befasst hat der wird wohl auch erkennen, das das weibliche Modell eindeutig aus Poser stammt, die Landschaft wurde entweder in Vue oder Bryce gemacht. Ich will diese Programme absolut nicht schlechtreden, denn sie sind genial einfach zu erlernen. Aber damit bekommt wirklich jeder N00b der nur ein kleines bisschen Geduld mitbringt solche Bilder hin. So etwas als "High-End" Renderbilder anzupreisen ist schon ein wenig lächerlich.


----------



## unclesam (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*



			
				starhorst am 29.09.2008 07:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Weils grad ums System geht, die Galerieansicht ist auch ein wenig umständlich gemacht. Umständlich für den User wie ich finde. Ihr hattet zwar mal eine Fotoumfrage zu den Galerien, wo eure ja ganz gut abgeschnitten hat, aber es gibt weit bessere Galeriemöglichkeiten als eure.
> Hauptproblem ist die Aufteilung, das die Auswahl der Bilder unter dem eigentlich Bild ist, das führt zu unnötig vielen rumgescrolle, was wiederrum ziemlich nervt.
> Wenn ihr einfach mal rechts die Werbung woanders platziert, oder gar weg macht (huiii), und statt dessen die Bildauswahl an die stelle setzt, wäre das schon mal eine erhebliche Verbesserung der Bedienbarkeit.
> Das nur als kleine Anregung.



Ich nutz immer die Pfeile über dem Bild. Da bleibt der Mauszeiger da wo er ist und ich muss nur noch klicken  Und die Ladezeiten sind in Ordnung, geht ziemlich fix. 

Und wenn ich nicht alle sehen will, dann such ich unten mir eben bestimmte Bilder in der Galerie raus. Machen wohl einige so, denn wie du ja sagtest, sei die Ansicht recht beliebt.

Und das hier ist echt mal wow:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=fullscreen&pic=/screenshots/original/2008/10/renders__2_.jpg&name=Sehen%20so%20die%20Spiele%20der%20Zukunft%20aus?%20Gro%C3%9Fes%20Render-Bilder-Update


----------



## PostalDude83 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*

Hey da ist der FLCL Roboter ^^ 
Der mit dem Snowboard


----------



## hawkytonk (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*

Die 121 sieht von den Mädels am besten aus - Proportion, Ebenmaß, Aufteilung und die grafische Presentation sind sehr gut. Einzig die Detaildarstellung der Haut und der Augenpartie könnten ncoh ein Tick besser sein bzw. Detail vertragen.


----------



## megagamer100 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*

Nicht schlecht


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*

Kinder, sagt dem Papa doch mal, wie Renderbilder eigendlich erstellt werden?

Kennt Ihr noch das Spiel ATLANTIS? Das hatte damals auch eine geniale Rendergrafik.

Doch wie genau macht man sowas? Malt jemand mit einem Programm solche Bilder? Die Detailfülle ist nämlich wahrlich unglaublich. Ich kann leider nichts ergooglen.


gruß
Jan


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*

Ja so wird es wohl in zukunft mal aussehn...aber bis dahin is noch ne lange zeit...wenn ich dann noch im stande bin zu spielen werde ich mich natürlich freun )!


----------



## Schweinearsch (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*

Sehr schöne Bilder dabei,aber wann wird man sowas zu spielen bekommen? Erst in paar Jahren???


----------



## Dadrian (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*



			
				JapanPowerUSA83 am 20.10.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Kinder, sagt dem Papa doch mal, wie Renderbilder eigendlich erstellt werden?
> 
> Kennt Ihr noch das Spiel ATLANTIS? Das hatte damals auch eine geniale Rendergrafik.
> 
> ...



Die Objekte werden mit einem 3d programm gebaut (zb Maya, 3ds max, cinema4d, blender, usw, einfach mal danach googlen). Das ist leider nix, was man nach 2 tagen einfach so kann, das benötigt viel einarbeitungszeit und Übung. Diese modellierten Objekte werden dann von den Programmen gerendert und noch nachbearbeitet (zum Beispiel mit Photoshop).


----------



## Ufuk (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*

da hat jemand zu viel star wars geguckt "bild1" 

irgendwann in der zukunft werden wir realistische bilder sehen durch 3D brillen artige masken in dem wir IM spiel selber sind...die nintendo WII macht es uns schon mal bissel vor...wenn ihr versteht was ich meine...das wäre sowiso ein neues zeitalter der videogames


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*



			
				Ufuk am 25.10.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> da hat jemand zu viel star wars geguckt "bild1"
> 
> irgendwann in der zukunft werden wir realistische bilder sehen durch 3D brillen artige masken in dem wir IM spiel selber sind...die nintendo WII macht es uns schon mal bissel vor...wenn ihr versteht was ich meine...das wäre sowiso ein neues zeitalter der videogames


 
ach masken
schau mal eXistenZ an
so schaut zumindest die Zukunft der Eingabegeräte aus


----------



## Alf1507 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 1*



			
				Dadrian am 23.10.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> JapanPowerUSA83 am 20.10.2008 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt aber auch noch ein paar Alternativen. Programme wie Bryce, Vue oder Poser erfordern eine wesentlich geringere Einarbeitungszeit und sind ausserdem noch deutlich günstiger zu haben. Allerdings haben diese günstigeren Varianten auch einen Nachteil. Sie bauen gewissermaßen auf einem Baukastensystem auf und man hat dadurch etwas weniger Freiheiten wie in den Programmen wo man alles von Grund auf neu erstellen muss. Der Vorteil ist halt dabei das man sich nicht erst Monate oder sogar Jahre einarbeiten muss.


----------



## kavoven (8. November 2008)

*AW: 1*

Da sind teilweise echt schon richtig beeindruckende Bilder bei...


----------



## Lion2k7 (8. November 2008)

*AW: 1*

Jop nur wirds noch 10 Jahre oder mehr, dauern bis sowas in Echtzeit berechenbar ist xD


----------



## CHMB (8. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Solche Bilder zu rendern ist eine Sache. Solche Models dann auch realistisch zu animieren ist wieder ne andere.


----------



## Meai (8. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Na, morgen ist Sonntag, da kommen sicher keine Spiele mehr raus.


----------



## Jacksparrow91 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Bild 23 ist irgendwie gruselig.


----------



## Chrisotph (9. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Irgent wann kann man dann nicht mehr zwischen real und spiel unterscheiten.
Und das meine Freunde, wenn ich das so sagen darf, wirt gefährlich. (Bei gewissen Spielen)

Abwer sonst freu mich schon drauf


----------



## will-schlafen (9. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

"wirt" schreibt man mit d^^ (wird)
ich denke dass man sowas in ca. 8 jahren sehen wird, aber die software kann sich ein normaler mensch erst in 11 jahren leisten.


----------



## Microwave (9. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Chrisotph am 09.11.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgent wann kann man dann nicht mehr zwischen real und spiel unterscheiten.
> Und das meine Freunde, wenn ich das so sagen darf, wirt gefährlich. (Bei gewissen Spielen)
> 
> Abwer sonst freu mich schon drauf


Warum? Dann ist es eigendlich nur ein Film bei dem man mitspielen kann.


----------



## Medeiros (9. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Chrisotph am 09.11.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgent wann kann man dann nicht mehr zwischen real und spiel unterscheiten.
> Und das meine Freunde, wenn ich das so sagen darf, wirt gefährlich. (Bei gewissen Spielen)
> 
> Abwer sonst freu mich schon drauf


Schlechte Rechtschreibung halte ich für viel bedenklicher!


----------



## DeVan90 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Medeiros am 09.11.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Chrisotph am 09.11.2008 00:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorallem wird man in Zukunft keine Pornos mehr brauchen


----------



## lenymo (9. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Chrisotph am 09.11.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgent wann kann man dann nicht mehr zwischen real und spiel unterscheiten.
> Und das meine Freunde, wenn ich das so sagen darf, wirt gefährlich. (Bei gewissen Spielen)


Naja aber bis wir Holodecks wie auf der Enterprise haben dauert es wohl noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## Sheggo (9. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Medeiros am 09.11.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Chrisotph am 09.11.2008 00:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tjo zumindest den eigenen Namen sollte man schreiben können ;P 
Ach und Freunde sind wir auch nicht!


----------



## pixelschumi (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Keine Frage. Technisch könnten Sie bald so aussehen. Bleibt nur die Frage, können die Hersteller bei dem benötigten Detailgrad mithalten.   

Die vielen Details, die durch den Polygon-Count benötigt werden, müssen auch von jemandem erstellt werden. Nicht alles ist beispielsweise durch Normalmaps machbar.

Vielleicht wird für die Herstellung eines Spiels bald eine Entwicklungszeit von mehreren Jahren veranschlagt. Jedes Jahr eine neue Verwurstung des gleichen Stoffs wird da schwierig.


----------



## Mr-Phil (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

WoW!! Die Frage ist nur ob man dann nicht jeden Monat einen neuen PC braucht???


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

bild 14! übelst gaiiLL ^^ ...die haare ...übelst detailiert!


----------



## superdupernutzer (11. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf den ersten Cyber-Porno! Ich meine, das sieht ja fast so aus, als würden die Spieleentwickler von heute genau darauf abzielen. Die Girls sehen alle so wahnsinnig sexy aus ...


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (15. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				superdupernutzer am 11.11.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf den ersten Cyber-Porno! Ich meine, das sieht ja fast so aus, als würden die Spieleentwickler von heute genau darauf abzielen. Die Girls sehen alle so wahnsinnig sexy aus ...




 

Die Überschrift sollte lauten : Sehen so die Pornos der Zukunft aus?


----------



## Dadrian (15. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				pixelschumi am 10.11.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Frage. Technisch könnten Sie bald so aussehen. Bleibt nur die Frage, können die Hersteller bei dem benötigten Detailgrad mithalten.
> 
> Die vielen Details, die durch den Polygon-Count benötigt werden, müssen auch von jemandem erstellt werden. Nicht alles ist beispielsweise durch Normalmaps machbar.
> 
> Vielleicht wird für die Herstellung eines Spiels bald eine Entwicklungszeit von mehreren Jahren veranschlagt. Jedes Jahr eine neue Verwurstung des gleichen Stoffs wird da schwierig.



Zum Glück ändern sich aber auch die Tools zum erstellen. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, als texturieren ein Riesenaufwand war, wenn man keine sichtbaren Nähte haben wollte und die Texturen nicht verzerrt sein sollten. Heut lädt man das Modell einfach in zBrush oder Photoshop und malt direkt drauf. Das gleiche gilt für 3d-Details bei den Models.


----------



## Krampfkeks (15. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				pixelschumi am 10.11.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wird für die Herstellung eines Spiels bald eine Entwicklungszeit von mehreren Jahren veranschlagt. Jedes Jahr eine neue Verwurstung des gleichen Stoffs wird da schwierig.



Es gibt schon viele spiele die mehrere Jahre brauchen.
Mafia 2 z.b. ist schon 4 Jahre in der Entwicklung,  Der Duke sowiso 

Es gibts zig Spiele die mehrere Jahre in der Entwicklung sind.

Es wird immer schwerer indipendend Firemen bzw kleine Fiorem hochzuarbeien!

Und irgendwann kosten Spiele auch mehr als Filme


----------



## shedao (15. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Durch den höheren Detailgrad steigt nicht zwangsläufig der Entwicklungsaufwand.
Es ist nicht so einfach wie man denkt ein ordentlich aussehendes Low-Poly Model zu machen und auch ne Textur so runter zu skalieren, dass man trotzdem erkennen kann was es sein soll ist nicht so einfach.
Heutzutage kann man ne Textur einfach verwenden wie sie ist, für hochaufgelöste Model kann man etwas aufgebesserte 3d Scans nutzen.
Für die Animationen nutzt man MotionCapture Daten die von der Engine (wie z.B. Euphoria) flüssig ins spiel integriert werden.

Die Entwickler der Software sind sich ja bewusst das Zeit Geld ist, daher geht die Entwicklung schon immer in die Richtung, dass man möglichst mit weniger Aufwand bessere Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## Krampfkeks (15. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

aber motion capture würde bei PoP nicht funktionieren, haben sie entwickler auch gesgat, ass sie es versucht haben es aber unmöglich war


----------



## viko51 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Wenn ich dran denke als ich noch den C64 spielte und es damal geil fand, und dann heute die Grafik sehe  dann bin ich schon drauf gespannt wenn es erst mal so ist wie es hier zu sehen ist.
Dann wir die Realitätsnähe immer geiler,und man ist dann fast im Spiel drin!!
Einfach geil!!


----------



## X3niC (15. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Euch ist schon klar das wenn die Grafik realistisch wird also wie echt das es nicht zwingend toll ist??
Oder standet ihr schonmal vor na pfütze und dachtet "ALTER sind die spieglungen krass sogar mein Mündungsfeuer wird gespiegelt" oder wenn ihr mit na taschenlampe in den walt leuchtet:"ALTER ist das KRASS dynamische schatten BOAH"

Nichst desdotrotz freu ich mich auf die zukunft


----------



## DeVan90 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				X3niC am 15.11.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Euch ist schon klar das wenn die Grafik realistisch wird also wie echt das es nicht zwingend toll ist??
> Oder standet ihr schonmal vor na pfütze und dachtet "ALTER sind die spieglungen krass sogar mein Mündungsfeuer wird gespiegelt" oder wenn ihr mit na taschenlampe in den walt leuchtet:"ALTER ist das KRASS dynamische schatten BOAH"
> 
> Nichst desdotrotz freu ich mich auf die zukunft



Das macht es ja so besonders. Etwas sieht total echt aus, obwohl es garnicht echt ist ...


----------



## Extremplay (16. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Wow manno ich seh zum ersten mal Renderbilder, hätte mir nicht gedacht , dass so die '' Spiele der Zukunft'' aussehen würden .

Wirklich toll da freut man sich ja so richtig, pc-games könnte auch www.renderbilderundcrysiswerbung.de heißen.

da wird man langsam irre hier, irgendwann is einfach genug. 

Ich glaube hier liest sich nicht ein Redakteur die Kommentare durch, sonst hätten sie schon längst reagiert.

cheers Extremplay


----------



## GUNNYGER (17. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

find ich toll so leicht bekleidete fabeldamen immer eine augenweide koennte noch mehr haut sein


----------



## AshLambert (17. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ich finde schade das nichts mehr der Vorstellungskraft überlassen wird, gerade bei der Grafik.

Wenn die Spiele mal so aussehen, was Gott bewahre, dann kann man auch gleich einen Film gucken. Da braucht man auch keine Phantasie und schaltets Gehirn in Alphawellenzustand.. 

Nun ja, ich habe da wohl eine eher revisionistische Sicht, und sehne mich nach liebevoller VGA Grafik a-la Monkey Island 1+2 oder Indy 4, Daggerfall oder Fallout 1+2. Dadurch das man nicht alles erkannt hat, war mehr Platz für die eigene Vorstellungskraft da, was das Spielerlebnis wiederrum intensiver machte.

Ansonsten kann ich der Kritik von Extremplay nur zustimmen.


----------



## megagamer100 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Die Zielgruppe dieses Artikels ist wohl eher die Männerwelt


----------



## megagamer100 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				DeVan90 am 16.11.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> X3niC am 15.11.2008 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ganz genau, du sagst es


----------



## Shinizm (21. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Die 2 sieht ja mal richtig lecker aus.....


----------



## bronkz (23. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

die auf bild 8 ist süß ^^


----------



## MrBigX (23. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Warum werden eigentlich so verhältnissmäßig viele Frauen modeliert?
Wenn ich Frauen sehen will geh ich raus, zeigt doch lieber mehr Sachen, die nicht in der näheren Umgebung zu finden ist.

Edit:
@GUNNYGER Da gehen unsere Meinungen wohl etwas auseinander, wie


----------



## Jamiderechte (23. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Bild 51 und 55 sehen mal endgeil aus!


----------



## LordFata (23. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Bei aktuell 23 (Die Dame auf dem bett, von hinten gezeigt) wird mir echt heiß

Ach es geht um 3D-modelling? War abgelenkt


----------



## XgAmEr (23. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ja aber trotzdem sieht nie in der heutigen Zeit so ein SPiel aus so echt schaffts nicht mal Crysis!
Ich spiele auf einer Sli 8800GTX und weiss wie die Höchsten Details aussehen!
Und Psycho oder Sonst wer sehen nicht mal so aus!
Ich vermute hier wurde mit dem Computer (technisch) was verändert


----------



## NScO-Hawk (23. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Bis die Spiele eine Solche Grafik haben, vergeht wohl ein Jahrzehnt.

Fakt ist, das es bald Spiele geben wird die nicht mehr von der Realität zu unterscheiden sind.
Irgendwie erschreckend, obwohl Realismus in Spielen (Spielerisch sowie Grafisch) für mich sehr wichtig ist.

Warum sie so viele frauen modelliert haben?
Ich denk mal weil es am schwierigsten ist den menschen zu immitieren.


----------



## trottel07 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				XgAmEr am 23.11.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele auf einer Sli 8800GTX und weiss wie die Höchsten Details aussehen!
> Und Psycho oder Sonst wer sehen nicht mal so aus!


Durch die vielen Screenshots von Crysis die hier auf pcgames schon veröffentlich wurden, weiß wohl jeder User jetzt wie Crysis auf Very High mit höchstem AA und AF und Auflösung + mster-config+rygel-texturen aussieht...


> Ja aber trotzdem sieht nie in der heutigen Zeit so ein SPiel aus so echt schaffts nicht mal Crysis!


Is ja auch klar, die wurden gerendert!


----------



## Alf1507 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				XgAmEr am 23.11.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute hier wurde mit dem Computer (technisch) was verändert


Ähm... dir scheint nicht so ganz klar zu sein was Renderbilder eigentlich sind und wie diese erstellt werden, oder?


----------



## hawkytonk (24. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Man achte auf die Augenpartie bei nr 12 - wirklich excellent, und wie echt. Nur die Nasenspitze sieht ein wenig nach Wachs aus.


----------



## pixelschumi (24. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				NScO-Hawk am 23.11.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sie so viele frauen modelliert haben?
> Ich denk mal weil es am schwierigsten ist den menschen zu immitieren.



Weil jeder Grafiker im Grunde seines Herzens ein kleiner Nerd ist.   

Und weil Character-Modelling im 3D-Bereich die Königsklasse darstellt.


----------



## Alf1507 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				pixelschumi am 24.11.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> NScO-Hawk am 23.11.2008 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja... einige dieser Bilder wurden eindeutig mit Poser gerendert und wenn man damit klar kommt dann hat das mit "Königsklasse" absolut gar nichts zu tun. Wirklich bemerkenswert ist höchstens die anschließende Nachbearbeitung mit Photoshop. Einige Leute werten ihre Bilder dadurch nochmal deutlich auf.


----------



## XgAmEr (24. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Alf1507 am 24.11.2008 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> XgAmEr am 23.11.2008 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne keinen Schimmer was das ist es hat warscheinlich was mit rendern zutun!  
Ja aber hier wurde nachgeholfen aber in Crysis und co. nicht oder?


----------



## MrBigX (24. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				XgAmEr am 24.11.2008 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 24.11.2008 08:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Renderbild ist eher vergleichbar mit einer Skulptur als mit einem Computerspiel, auch wenn sich der zweite Vergleich aufgrund des Mediums aufdrängt.


----------



## pixelschumi (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Alf1507 am 24.11.2008 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja... einige dieser Bilder wurden eindeutig mit Poser gerendert und wenn man damit klar kommt dann hat das mit "Königsklasse" absolut gar nichts zu tun. Wirklich bemerkenswert ist höchstens die anschließende Nachbearbeitung mit Photoshop. Einige Leute werten ihre Bilder dadurch nochmal deutlich auf.



Da muss ich dir leider recht geben. Poser hat nicht viel mit Modelling zu tun. Aber es gibt auch einige richtig gute Arbeiten hier.


----------



## XgAmEr (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				MrBigX am 24.11.2008 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> XgAmEr am 24.11.2008 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! 

schon wieder was neues gelernt!


----------



## JackMorris (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

wenn ein spiel wie auf screen nummer 11 aussieht,dann wär es das spiel meiner träume! geil! am besten ein spiel mit dieser engine wo man wie second life das ganze leben zocken kann...davon träume ich!!!


----------



## SagaTious (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				JackMorris am 29.11.2008 04:59 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ein spiel wie auf screen nummer 11 aussieht,dann wär es das spiel meiner träume! geil! am besten ein spiel mit dieser engine wo man wie second life das ganze leben zocken kann...davon träume ich!!!



Najaaa... Immernoch die Top-Bilder (mMn):
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...ß und monströs - Mehr als 20 neue CG-Renders!
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...ß und monströs - Mehr als 20 neue CG-Renders!
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...ß und monströs - Mehr als 20 neue CG-Renders!
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...ß und monströs - Mehr als 20 neue CG-Renders!
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...ß und monströs - Mehr als 20 neue CG-Renders!
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...ß und monströs - Mehr als 20 neue CG-Renders!

Von sowas will ich mehr sehn. Da erkennt man kaum noch nen Unterschied zur Realität, was bei vielen anderen Bildern einfach ersichtlich ist.


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				SagaTious am 29.11.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> JackMorris am 29.11.2008 04:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wurde doch einfach nur nen Foto oder so bearbeitet ?? Weil das ist echt ma fett


----------



## MrBigX (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				SUPERMANLEIN am 29.11.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SagaTious am 29.11.2008 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dass die mit dem grünen Samt (oder was das sein soll) CG is kann man sehen, bei der anderen bin ich mir da aber auch nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (29. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Bild Nr. 6 is ja wohl (von der Natur her) mal annähernd perfekt!!! Respekt.


----------



## Shinizm (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Nr. 6 ist sehr geil..


----------



## Belator (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

also mein favorit is gr.house sieht aber eher aus wie nen foto


----------



## kyuss1975 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

bild 19 finde ich genial! 
ansonsten gilt für die cg-tussen was für die echten meiner meinung auch gilt: zuviel blech in der fresse ist abtörnend!


----------



## kyuss1975 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Zitat: (Original von SagaTious am 29.11.2008 16:07)
Najaaa... Immernoch die Top-Bilder (mMn):
Von sowas will ich mehr sehn. Da erkennt man kaum noch nen Unterschied zur Realität, was bei vielen anderen Bildern einfach ersichtlich ist. 

wenn du hyperrealismus willst dann ist der künstler gottfried helnwein was für dich!
http://www.gottfried-helnwein.at/

lg


----------



## XIII13 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				kyuss1975 am 07.12.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: (Original von SagaTious am 29.11.2008 16:07)
> Najaaa... Immernoch die Top-Bilder (mMn):
> Von sowas will ich mehr sehn. Da erkennt man kaum noch nen Unterschied zur Realität, was bei vielen anderen Bildern einfach ersichtlich ist.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich hyperrealismus will, dann mach ich nen Photo.
btw: Nach seinen Selbstproträts zu schließen hat der Typ sowieso ne Schraub locker...

Aber im zu den Blder zurückzukommen, irgendwie sieht das alles beeindruckender aus, wenn zumindest noch ein wenig künstlich aussieht. Solche Spiele wären mir sogar lieber.


----------



## ING (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

"Die neuesten CG-Renders sind da!"

na endlich, wieviele jahre mussten wir drauf warten? nach endlosen verschiebungen und probleme in der entwicklung sind sie nun endlich da, ich kann es einfach nicht glauben das diese nicht enden wollende wartezeit nun wirklich vorbei ist


----------



## FrankMoers (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				ING am 07.12.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die neuesten CG-Renders sind da!"
> 
> na endlich, wieviele jahre mussten wir drauf warten? nach endlosen verschiebungen und probleme in der entwicklung sind sie nun endlich da, ich kann es einfach nicht glauben das diese nicht enden wollende wartezeit nun wirklich vorbei ist



Ja, finde ich auch. Aber, das Warten hat sich ehrlich gelohnt


----------



## Nixtot (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

zimlich viel Schrott dabei, aber einige Bilder sind in der Tat sehr sehenswert


----------



## baustelle (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

die Quelleangabe ist ja wohl ein Witz, da ein Teil der Bilder nicht von der angegebenen Seite sind!!


----------



## Wirble (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				baustelle am 08.12.2008 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> die Quelleangabe ist ja wohl ein Witz, da ein Teil der Bilder nicht von der angegebenen Seite sind!!


Daher ist ja auch bei jedem Bild eine andere Quellenangabe (hab ich aber auch zuerst nicht gemerkt, muss ich zugeben   )


----------



## einkaufswagen (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

So gut der Künstler in Bild 2 die Süßigkeiten-Verpackungen auch modelliert hat, so sehr haut er mit der technischen Güte der Figur daneben... Schade.


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Also die Hexe ist ja ma mit Abstand, das beste Bild


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie das dann werden wird wenn man in Zukunft auf solche sehr echt wirkenden Charaktere in einem Ego Shooter schießt.
Da gehen doch weider alle auf die Barrikaden.
Die Hexe ist echt der Hammer.Richtig gruselig wenn solche Figuren in einem Rollenspiel oder ähnlichem mitwirken.Früher oder später wird das so kommen.Das sind dann spielbare Filme wo man nix mehr von Computergrafik erkennt.
Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## ElBorbah (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Was haben nackige Tussis mit (ernstzunehmenden) Computerspielen zu tun?


----------



## Flosch (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Also was die meisten Frauenbilder hier angeht, da kann ich mir auch den Playboy holen, da wird die Realität genau so verfremdet (ich sag nur: wegretuschierter Bauchnabel).

Wirklich cool sehen aber die Fantasiefiguren oder völlig überzogen proportionierte "Menschen" (Hexe, Batman) aus, da liegt auch meiner Meinung nach das größte Potenzial von CG-Lebewesen, der Rest sieht (selbst mit draufgerechneten Falten) irgendwie steril aus.


----------



## Microwave (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Irgendwie hab ich bei manchen Bildern (Beispiel jetztige nr 4) das Gefühl das der Ersteller verdammt einsam sein muss.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Ich finde die Spinne heftig.....


----------



## Zapfenbaer (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				pasigroessenwahn am 16.12.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Spinne heftig.....



Skorpion.


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 21.12.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> pasigroessenwahn am 16.12.2008 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil!


----------



## Problemhaber (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				HELLSNIPER87 am 21.12.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 21.12.2008 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CracktoLife (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Microwave am 16.12.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hab ich bei manchen Bildern (Beispiel jetztige nr 4) das Gefühl das der Ersteller verdammt einsam sein muss.



Er hat eine der schönsten formen der natur in einem 3dprogramm fast perfekt nachgestellt. Keine ahnung, ob du vom anderen ufer bist oder noch zu jung, aber nur, weil man eine freundin/frau hat, heißt das nicht, dass man andere frauen nicht anziehend findet bzw. sich nicht mehr für einen fraulichen körper begeistern darf. Der menschliche körper stellt zudem in der kunst eine der größten herrausforderunen überhaupt dar. Es gibt fast nichts, was proportional derartig schwer nachzuempfinden ist.

Ich denke, der einzige, der ziemlich einsam ist, das bist du mit deiner kindlichen auffassung von nachbildungen weiblicher körper.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				CracktoLife am 21.12.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [... Der menschliche körper stellt zudem in der kunst eine der größten herrausforderunen überhaupt dar. Es gibt fast nichts, was proportional derartig schwer nachzuempfinden ist...


Stimmt. Die Brustwarzen sind total unrealistisch.


----------



## MrBigX (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				CracktoLife am 21.12.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Microwave am 16.12.2008 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab auch den Verdacht, dass der Künstler einsam sein muss.
Und nein, ich bin nicht "vom anderen Ufer" und mit 25 müsste ich auch alt genug sein (was auch immer Du damit sagen willst).

Form hin oder her, nackt bleibt nackt (und versuch nicht mir das als Kunst zu verkaufen, es gibt keine zufriedenstellende Definition von Kunst die es nicht möglich macht alles (aber auch wirklich alles) als Kunst zu bezeichnen).


----------



## CracktoLife (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				MrBigX am 21.12.2008 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch den Verdacht, dass der Künstler einsam sein muss.
> Und nein, ich bin nicht "vom anderen Ufer" und mit 25 müsste ich auch alt genug sein (was auch immer Du damit sagen willst).
> 
> Form hin oder her, nackt bleibt nackt (und versuch nicht mir das als Kunst zu verkaufen, es gibt keine zufriedenstellende Definition von Kunst die es nicht möglich macht alles (aber auch wirklich alles) als Kunst zu bezeichnen).



Oo

Haben frauenkörper etwa keinen reiz für dich, wenn du "nicht einsam" bist. Wo liegt da die logik?

Abgesehen davon, wenn du nur den hauch einer ahnung von kunst hättest, wüsstest du, dass die aktmalerei eine ihrer königsdisziplinen ist. Und stell dir mal vor, da sind die meisten modelle komplett NACKT. : O

Edit: Es geht sich btw. um dieses bild: Klick.


----------



## CracktoLife (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 21.12.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> CracktoLife am 21.12.2008 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich behauptet, etwas an dem modell sei unrealistisch?


----------



## MrBigX (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				CracktoLife am 21.12.2008 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 21.12.2008 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ups, ich dachte es geht um das: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=article&article_id=649891&entity_id=32701&image_id=954778&page=1&order=#top
Das andere is aber auch schon relativ grenzwertig.

Aktmalerei ist also Königsdisziplin? Und warum? Hat das einen Grund oder hat das einfach irgendwann mal wer festgelegt?
Ich würde es als viel schwieriger einstufen eine völlig unregelmäßige Landschaft vernünftig wiederzugeben, als einen einigermaßen regelmäßigen Körper (Es gibt einfach viel weniger fixe Punkte. Blöde Beschreibung, aber ich weis nicht so recht wie ich das, was ich meine, in Worte fassen soll. Vielleicht so: zwischen 3 Punkten einen Bogen zu zeichen ist einfacher als zwischen 20 Punkten einen Bogen zu zeichnen, der noch einigermaßen natürlich aussieht und trotzdem alle Punkte einschließt. Ach, ignorier das einfach...)

Warum ich denke, dass der Gute bischen einsam ist? Er muss ja eine Motivation gehabt haben die Dame zu modelieren, sonst hätt er es nicht gemacht. Und da ich gerne das Schlimmste annehme, bedeutet seine Motivation halt, dass er auch gerne mal ne Freundin hätte.


----------



## CracktoLife (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				MrBigX am 21.12.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> CracktoLife am 21.12.2008 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das besondere an der anatomie des menschlichen körper ist, dass der betrachter eine extrem genaue vorstellung davon hat, wie ein realistischer körper geformt ist. Die kleinste abweichung und es wirkt schon nicht mehr natürlich. Hingegen hat der betrachter von dingen wie pflanzen und landschaften nur eine rudimentäre vorstellung, die viel mehr interpreationsspielraum lässt, als ein körper.

"Man" sagt z.b. auch, dass, wenn jemand in der lage ist den menschlichen körper zu zeichen, dieser in der lage ist fast alles zu zeichnen.




> Warum ich denke, dass der Gute bischen einsam ist? Er muss ja eine Motivation gehabt haben die Dame zu modelieren, sonst hätt er es nicht gemacht. Und da ich gerne das Schlimmste annehme, bedeutet seine Motivation halt, dass er auch gerne mal ne Freundin hätte.



Ich sehe das eher so, dass man oft dinge zeichnet/modelliert, die man als besonders schön empfindet. Und es gibt nunmal nichts, was mir so spontan in den sinn kommt, was schöner ist, als ein weiblicher körper in der blüte seiner jahre. Das ist bei mir eigentlich in jeder phase meines lebens so.


----------



## hawkytonk (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

die 9.http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...ty_id=32701&image_id=954778&page=1&order=#top ist wirklich seeehr gut.  Da war ein echter Könner am Werk.


----------



## bronkz (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Wird ja immer "schärfer" hier


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				CracktoLife am 21.12.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, ich dachte es geht um das: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=article&article_id=649891&entity_id=32701&image_id=954778&page=1&order=#top
> Das andere is aber auch schon relativ grenzwertig.





			
				hawkytonk am 21.12.2008 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> die 9.http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser...ty_id=32701&image_id=954778&page=1&order=#top ist wirklich seeehr gut.  Da war ein echter Könner am Werk.



Zwei Seelen, ein Gedanke, gell? Na, das kann ja nicht...


----------



## Microwave (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				CracktoLife am 21.12.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Microwave am 16.12.2008 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte bei Bild nummer 17 (Typ in Ego-perspektive der Frau umarmen wil) einfach nur das Gefühl das der Ersteller sich nach einer Frau sehnt, und nicht gleich die ganze Aktmalerei verteufelt.


----------



## CracktoLife (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*



			
				Microwave am 22.12.2008 02:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte bei Bild nummer 17 (Typ in Ego-perspektive der Frau umarmen wil) einfach nur das Gefühl das der Ersteller sich nach einer Frau sehnt, und nicht gleich die ganze Aktmalerei verteufelt.



Ok, anscheinend meint jeder ein anderes bild.


----------



## Mister-S (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Der Morgan Freeman und die Hexe sind ja geil ^^ Gute Arbeit! 
Ähm, und die Frauen sind auch klasse :p


----------



## Alf1507 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Die Bilder 3, 4 ,8 und 9 sehen mal echt genial aus! Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit ja selbst mal länger mit dem Thema beschäftigt aber diese Qualität konnte ich bisher nicht erreichen.


----------



## fragapple (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Webfundstück: Webfundstück: HighEnd-Renders - Sehen so die Spiele der Zukunft aus?*

Sind einige geniale Bilder dabei 
*pfeif*


----------



## AvalonAsh (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Wow, Morgan Freeman sieht extrem echt aus.
Hab grad sogar Zweifel, ob das wirklich eine 3D Nachbildung ist, oder ob da einfach wer einen Screenshot aus Sieben nachbearbeitet hat. Wenns echt ist, ist es eine verblüffend perfekte Arbeit mit unglaublichem Detailgrad (man beachte zB die kleinen Fussel im Gegenlicht auf der Schulter seines Jackets

Dafür sind viele andere der menschlichen 3D Körper nicht so toll gelungen und bei den Gesichtern würd ich das nicht mehr Zukunftsvision nennen. Da hab ich in Mass Effect teils (von den Haaren vielleicht abgesehen, die in der Form noch nicht so ganz in Echtzeit praktikabel sind) schon deutlich bessere Gesichter gesehen - und das in Echtzeit und mit Mimik


----------



## Zapfenbaer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Igitt - eine Corvette Kombi. Das ist ja ekelhaft. Blasphemisch. Einfach unausprechlich.


----------



## shedao (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 28.12.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Igitt - eine Corvette Kombi. Das ist ja ekelhaft. Blasphemisch. Einfach unausprechlich.




Du hast volkommen Recht   

Aber irgendwie mag ich sie trotzdem....


----------



## STF (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				shedao am 28.12.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 28.12.2008 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde auch das hat schon wieder irgend etwas spezielles.
Erinnert mich ein wenig an eine Mischung aus einem  Volvo P1800 ES "Schneewittchensarg" und einem   311er Wartburg Tourist Camping.

Als Surfmobil passt das schon irgendwie.

Naja, man kann sich ja über alles echauffieren, zumal es sich ja hier "nur" um CGIs handelt.


----------



## SMB_Horny (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde die Bilder mit den Menschen als Motiv im allgemeinen doch ziemlich hässlich. An sich steckt da sicher sehr viel Arbeit drin und ich könnte das nicht halb so gut aber viele der Bilder landen im Uncanny Valley ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_Valley ) wodurch sie zwar gut aussehen aber dennoch nicht "gut" wirken. 
Bei Maschinendarstellungen (Autos, etc.) gibts das Problem ja nicht wodurch mir die Bilder auch wesentlich besser gefallen.


----------



## megagamer100 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SMB_Horny am 28.12.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Bilder mit den Menschen als Motiv im allgemeinen doch ziemlich hässlich. An sich steckt da sicher sehr viel Arbeit drin und ich könnte das nicht halb so gut aber viele der Bilder landen im Uncanny Valley ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_Valley ) wodurch sie zwar gut aussehen aber dennoch nicht "gut" wirken.
> Bei Maschinendarstellungen (Autos, etc.) gibts das Problem ja nicht wodurch mir die Bilder auch wesentlich besser gefallen.


Stimmt. Die Menschen sehen einfach nicht echt aus


----------



## Zapfenbaer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 28.12.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapfenbaer am 28.12.2008 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was heißt hier echauffieren. Ich rüste gerade zum Heiligen Krieg.


----------



## Jamiderechte (4. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Bild 3 ist die beste Menschin meiner Meinung nach . Aber die Katze auf Bild 5 ist so ultraschlecht, das bekomm ich ja fast besser hin. Der Hintern ist aber gut gelungen


----------



## Jamiderechte (4. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Jamiderechte am 04.01.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 3 ist die beste Menschin meiner Meinung nach . Aber die Katze auf Bild 5 ist so ultraschlecht, das bekomm ich ja fast besser hin. Der Hintern ist aber gut gelungen


 Wobei... Bild 38 ist auch sehr realistisch...


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Jamiderechte am 04.01.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Katze auf Bild 5 ist so ultraschlecht, das bekomm ich ja fast besser hin. Der Hintern ist aber gut gelungen



Bei dem Bild habe ich auch lange überlegt, ob es in die Galerie soll oder nicht. Die Katze sieht wirklich sehr schlecht aus. Aber, der Hintern ist klasse. Also ich meine, na.... ihr wisst schon


----------



## Feraltis (4. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

was soll diese rubrik... für mich ist sie nur füllmaterial.
das hier ist  genauso nervig wie die bug-galerie für gothic götterdämmerung.


----------



## FrankMoers (4. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Feraltis am 04.01.2009 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll diese rubrik... für mich ist sie nur füllmaterial.



Dann klick die Meldung einfach nicht an......


----------



## Microwave (4. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Feraltis am 04.01.2009 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll diese rubrik... für mich ist sie nur füllmaterial.
> das hier ist  genauso nervig wie die bug-galerie für gothic götterdämmerung.


Ich finde die Bilder sehr schön.
Wenns dir nicht gefällt,
Ignorieren und nicht rumtrollen.


----------



## tDeece (4. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Auch wenn ich mich irren kann und es Haarspalterei ist, aber .... müsse es nicht "CG-RenderINGS" heißen?


----------



## ING (6. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

hätt ich mir mal das wort "beeindruckend" rechtlich schützen lassen, von den tantiemen die die pcg da schon an mich hätte abdrücken müssen könnt ich mir nen schönen lebensabend machen


----------



## Killua86 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ehrlich gesagt sind die hier gezeigten render bilder eher mittelmäßig 

das hier ist zum beispiel atemberaubend

http://features.cgsociety.org/newgallerycrits/g85/302385/302385_1230816242_large.jpg

und überhaupt ist die seite cgsociety sehr zu empfehlen um wirklich gute cgi zu finden

hier mal ein shortcut zu den ausgezeichneten bildern
http://forums.cgsociety.org/forumdisplay.php?f=121


----------



## Tr3x (8. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

dito Killua86

die bilder sind schön, aber nun finde ich das diese "die besten neusten schönsten mega ultra balabla bilder" allmählich zu viel werden. gut news hin oder her....wobei würd ich mir wünschen, wenn neue bilder hinzukommen diese alle in einer news zu packen und nicht immer einen neuen news mit 2-3 neue biler und ein paar alten


----------



## imagine-one (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Zu perfekt macht es un-perfekt !

Jedes Bild ist sicher ein Haufen Arbeit gewesen, aber viele begreifen es einfach nicht:
Diese unzähligen Feinheiten in der Realität läßt uns erst ein Bild als real empfinden!

Gutes Beispiel: Bild 114, der mit Schnee bedeckte Fiat 500:
Ein alter versiffter Wagen, bei dem aber der Lack stellenweise glänzt wie ein Spiegel! Das macht es leider 
unrealistisch!

Und dann wäre da noch das schiefe Haus im Hintergrund und der unrealistische Sonnen-Blend-Effekt.


----------



## Fankman (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



imagine-one schrieb:


> Zu perfekt macht es un-perfekt !
> 
> Jedes Bild ist sicher ein Haufen Arbeit gewesen, aber viele begreifen es einfach nicht:
> Diese unzähligen Feinheiten in der Realität läßt uns erst ein Bild als real empfinden!
> ...


 Da bin ich leider nicht deiner Meinung, gerade dieses Bild sticht unter all den anderen als sehr realistisch hervor. 

 Ich bin sicher dass mancheiner das Bild als Fotografie einordnen würde. Es ist ja nicht so, dass alte Autos automatisch nicht mehr glänzen, ein Auto glänzt auch noch wenn es halb zerdrückt auf der Mülldeponie liegt  Zudem hat er ja seitlich an den Türen grosszügig Schmutzspuren und Korrission gezeichnet.
 Der Gegenlicht-Effekt ist auch super gelungen, oder was denkst du was geschieht wenn du gegen die Sonne fotografierst?   
 Warum allerdings das Gebäude im Hintergrund schief ist kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, liegt wohl an der Perspektive. Ach ja, ich habe das Bild nicht gemacht, falls du das jetzt denkst


----------

